# Central New York Weather Discussion



## bigearl

Just thought everyone else has a thread why cant we.


----------



## Grisi24

I thought we did? But either way... They are calling for snow in CNY on Wednesday. I am guessing that it will just be wet stuff but still. It's on the way!!!


----------



## ondagawood

Yeah, I'm almost ready, just waiting to fix one of my engine drivebelt pulleys on my truck.
Darn bearing :realmad:

I don't need A/C now but that's the one........

Scott


----------



## bigearl

All I know is it is too early to snow. After November 1 then game on . Lets hope we all have a good season and accident and break down free.


----------



## BKFC255

I still have to service the plow and get it out from behind the garage. The snow can wait till mid nov. I still have 5 tons of wood pellets to get and fall clean ups yet to do.


----------



## DJs Lawncare

I hear you on it waiting until mid November. I still have to service the plows and put the snows on the trucks. The leaves have just started to fall so if it snows hard too soon we will have a big mess on our hands.


----------



## ondagawood

Yeah ya know, mid November - Dec. would be better ( or normal ) for SNOW !

See ya, ussmileyflag


----------



## B.Bells

ondagawood;824214 said:


> Yeah ya know, mid November - Dec. would be better ( or normal ) for SNOW !
> 
> See ya, ussmileyflag


but what is normal for our job? :laughing:


----------



## bigearl

B.Bells;824295 said:


> but what is normal for our job? :laughing:


repairs and break downs are normal, arent they ?


----------



## Grisi24

I don't know about you guys but I can ever say its normal weather in Oswego... If you don't like the weather wait 5 minutes


----------



## bigearl

Grisi24;825041 said:


> I don't know about you guys but I can ever say its normal weather in Oswego... If you don't like the weather wait 5 minutes


Any snow in the air? My wife's family live west of Oswego (Hanibal Red Creek) when the lake effect sets up they get pounded as you well know. So dont blink it mught start to snow LOL


----------



## Grisi24

Hannibal had ice pellets mixed with rain today but I'm not worried about snow for a few weeks the lake is still to warm. But its coming!


----------



## DareDog

was at camp (north of old forge) over the long weekend...38F Saturday night at 8pm. Sunday night Snow was in the air!! got down to 22F and woke up with heavy frost.'


heard today there was snow in the air in morrisville


----------



## ondagawood

*Winter Storm Warning*

Stueben & Tioga warnings issued this morning


----------



## DakotaDarron

yeah I hope the snow holds of a few too ... I got the fan and all the belts out working on the power stearing pump on my 96 f 250 ... also got to drop in a new alternator ... it was making all sorts of funky noises on me the other day and when I went to crank it by hand it really didnt sound healthy


----------



## ondagawood

dakota - good luck getting it all done. 

I'm still waiting for that one bearing for my A/C compressor pulley, hope its here tomorrow !


----------



## bigearl

snow plow contracts start in 10 days !!!!


----------



## DakotaDarron

any body have the stop clock running because I got it allllll DONE last night ill have some pics up later of it without the blade on it ... its absolutly PURRRRING !!!!!!


----------



## ondagawood

I'm ready NOW....... no more squeaks from the engine.

Pulled plow out of shed today, lubed it up, tested it, lights work, got new batteries for remote all we need now is SNOW !

payup:bluebounc


----------



## bigearl

Did anyone get flooding from the g damn rain we got yesterday?


----------



## ondagawood

Nope.........no flooding here on the hill.


----------



## jrjr2u

Just found this thread.... hello all!
I live in Wolcott... next town west of Red Creek as was mentioned earlier in this thread. 

Anyway, leaves are mostly off the trees here, the maples anyway. My truck and plow are ready to go so next week it can do whatever it wants. Actually I have seen it snow here for Halloween and never go away.... so ..... you just never know!


----------



## ondagawood

Welcome Jack, get your signature set-up with your "stuff"


----------



## jrjr2u

Thanks
Well, my stuff is just an old Explorer with a Curtis Homepro on it. Not a pro just a wannabe pumpkin:


----------



## DareDog

got a lot rain but no flooding.


----------



## ondagawood

jrjr2u;845436 said:


> Thanks
> Well, my stuff is just an old Explorer with a Curtis Homepro on it. Not a pro just a wannabe pumpkin:


That's OK, you still push the white STUFF ! xysport


----------



## DareDog

what a wind last night/toaday.... got kinda lucky blew most of leaves away


----------



## jrjr2u

Yea well I spent the morning getting rid of leaves on Friday and then the wind came. It would have blown them away anyway..... oh well


----------



## bigearl

Jr I know where Wolcot is my wife grew up in Red Creek 
Have fun this winter

Jason


----------



## jrjr2u

You too Earl, thanks. I was just out your way yesterday, went to Rome. We have family there.


----------



## ondagawood

Ok, I'm getting impatient........... where's the SNOW ? :bluebounc


----------



## DareDog

> Tonight: Rain and *snow showers, becoming all snow after 10pm*. Low around 31. West wind between 11 and 14 mph. *Chance of precipitation is 100%*. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> Friday: A chance of snow showers before noon, then a chance of rain and snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 43. Northwest wind between 6 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DareDog

its 8:09 and its snowing!! its wet though.


----------



## bigearl

Our first snow prediction


----------



## jrjr2u

Had a pretty good hail storm here last night. Not big, about the size of peas is all. The ground was nearly covered though!


----------



## bh115577

Had about 1/2 an inch in Canastota last night. Here it comes.


----------



## ondagawood

Just a slight dusting here, mostly on the truck and some grass areas.


----------



## pjw

Snowed pretty good last night in Canastota around 8pm. Short lived...bring it on !!!


----------



## DareDog

Lucky! didnt get any here in sherrill,

now got dusting now at 4pm!!! fist snow of the yr!! woooo!!


----------



## DareDog




----------



## bigearl

DareDog;853411 said:


>


Thats too funny. That would be the last thing I would think of but, Hey at least you were thinking LOL:laughing:


----------



## LordOfTheSith

well, its 11/11 and Dave Longley at channel 9 says no air cold enuff for snow in the next week and a half


----------



## jrjr2u

well the following week we will probably get four feet, thats about the way it goes around here


----------



## Grisi24

Where is all the snow????


----------



## snow tender

The last time Buffalo went this late in the season with out measurable snow was 1948.


----------



## afgbaaeas

snow tender;874564 said:


> The last time Buffalo went this late in the season with out measurable snow was 1948.


It is true. I have the same idea with you. Yaaaahhh:laughing:


----------



## DareDog

last yr at this time there was snow!! WHere IS IT?????

must be Alaskan boss is not sending it our way lol


----------



## snow tender

Looks like about a week at the earliest. Lets think snow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrjr2u

I think it's my fault.... that's what happens when I buy a plow .....(no snow)


----------



## snow tender

jrjr its making me feel like your dog.


----------



## DareDog

Big E i see ur ready for snow :waving:


----------



## Quality SR

It is still too early to "bump up" the Longisland thread, so ill jump in here.
Anyone in the Walton NY area? I heard it snowed yesterday, and possible snow tonight or tomorrow, any word? Last year i think the first fall was in mid October. I did hear that it is going to be a warm November and December, but January through March is another story. Ill keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## jrjr2u

Rochester weather says SIGNIFICANT snow fall starting Friday!!


----------



## bigearl

It is snowing here now . nothing major but it is sticking xysport


----------



## bigearl

DareDog;878832 said:


> Big E i see ur ready for snow :waving:


yup stakes are out and the salt is in just need mother nature to cooperate


----------



## jrjr2u

We had enough to make the ground white last night.... still can see grass here and there but mostly white.....


----------



## Grisi24

Grounds covered in OSWEGO!!!!!


----------



## jrjr2u

Grisi24;883373 said:


> Grounds covered in OSWEGO!!!!!


Nothin new about that! lol
You guys get soooo much snow there.... wow


----------



## ondagawood

Yup, ready here too.......... just picked up another new customer today payup
THINK SNOW
Hope you all had a good thanksgiving :waving:


----------



## snow tender

Someone said last week may have been in the D/C paper that the years that the first snow came this late in the season also had min. snow for the season as a whole. Lets hope they are wrong!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grn Mtn

snow tender;883541 said:


> Someone said last week may have been in the D/C paper that the years that the first snow came this late in the season also had min. snow for the season as a whole. Lets hope they are wrong!!!!!!!!!


no worries, the acorns, squirrels and caterpillars all point toward a good winter. oh and the long-range weather forcasts say so also...


----------



## bigearl

Grn Mtn;883545 said:


> no worries, the acorns, squirrels and caterpillars all point toward a good winter. oh and the long-range weather forcasts say so also...


Oh we will get it it just a matter of when


----------



## bigearl

It is snowing might be able to sprinkle salt in the am


----------



## Quality SR

bigearl;890331 said:


> It is snowing might be able to sprinkle salt in the am


How much do you guys have? My dad has 3" down out of 3"-5" there calling for. And it's still coming down. How far are you from Walton Earl?


----------



## Grisi24

We just had a dusting. 3 inches!!?!?!? Where are you. We are still waiting for our first event!!


----------



## Quality SR

Grisi24;890583 said:


> We just had a dusting. 3 inches!!?!?!? Where are you. We are still waiting for our first event!!


I spoke with my dad that lives in Walton, NY he said they have 3" down. He said the news said 3"-5" tonight.


----------



## Grisi24

Ok latest update. Just was out driving around. Slushly mess everywhere. Time to watch the news at 11


----------



## Quality SR

Grisi24;890651 said:


> Ok latest update. Just was out driving around. Slushly mess everywhere. Time to watch the news at 11


I hope the old man wasnt pulling my chain. :realmad:


----------



## Grisi24

Haha. I hope for the snow. Have to get the guys moving but I don't think we will get that much


----------



## Quality SR

Grisi24;890738 said:


> Haha. I hope for the snow. Have to get the guys moving but I don't think we will get that much


LOL. Same here. What part of upstate are you in?


----------



## bigearl

Quality SR;890448 said:


> How much do you guys have? My dad has 3" down out of 3"-5" there calling for. And it's still coming down. How far are you from Walton Earl?


Walton is about an hour and a half south east of me.


----------



## Grisi24

Oswego. Snow belt!!


----------



## Quality SR

Grisi24;891374 said:


> Oswego. Snow belt!!


Your way up there. I spoke with the old man this morning he said they got about 3"-4" of powder. He also said the deer are moving. Hopefully there will be more snow when i go up there next weekend.


----------



## jrjr2u

Grisi24;891374 said:


> Oswego. Snow belt!!


I'm about a half hour west of you


----------



## DareDog

looks like snow all week 
xysport


----------



## ondagawood

GENTLEMEN - "start your plows (engines) !" xysport

I see a plow truck, but wheres the PLOW !


----------



## DareDog

plows not on it yet will be once first storm


----------



## bigearl

Couple inces southeast of the lake tonight boys Mount up:salute:


----------



## DareDog

Were going to get some snow to :bluebounc



> Tuesday Night:* Snow likely, mainly after 1am. *Cloudy, with a low around 29. Light wind becoming east between 10 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of *2 to 4 inches possible*.





> A STORM SYSTEM ACROSS THE SOUTHWESTERN PART OF THE COUNTRY NOW WILL
> TRACK ACROSS THE CENTRAL PLAINS TUESDAY AND WILL BE NEAR CHICAGO BY
> WEDNESDAY MORNING. OUT AHEAD OF THIS STORM SYSTEM
> PRECIPITATION*...INITIALLY IN THE FORM OF SNOW...WILL SPREAD INTO
> OUR AREA AROUND MIDNIGHT TUESDAY NIGHT. SNOW WILL FALL MODERATELY
> AT TIMES IN THE WEE HOURS OF WEDNESDAY MORNING PRIOR TO THE
> MORNING COMMUTE. TOWARD DAYBREAK...THE SNOW WILL BEGIN TO MIX WITH
> SLEET AND RAIN...*ROUGHLY ALONG AND WEST OF INTERSTATE 81 AND SOUTH
> OF ROUTE 17. FARTHER NORTH AND EAST...THE PRECIPITATION WILL
> REMAIN IN THE FORM OF SNOW THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING.
> 
> EVENTUALLY THE ENTIRE AREA WILL CHANGE OVER TO ALL RAIN BY MIDDAY
> WEDNESDAY AS TEMPERATURES RISE WELL INTO THE 30S. AT THIS TIME SNOW
> *TOTALS OF 3 TO 5 INCHES *CAN BE EXPECTED BY WEDNESDAY
> MORNING. THE LOWEST AMOUNTS WILL OCCUR IN THE WYOMING VALLEY OF
> NORTHERN PENNSYLVANIA WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS ACROSS THE WESTERN
> CATSKILLS. WITH THE HEAVIEST SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATIONS
> OCCURRING JUST BEFORE THE RUSH HOUR WEDNESDAY MORNING...TRAVEL
> PROBLEMS CAN BE EXPECTED. IF CURRENT FORECAST PREDICTIONS REMAIN
> THE SAME...A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED LATER TONIGHT
> OR ON TUESDAY.


----------



## Grisi24

Well I have heard everything from dusting to 2-3 inches in Oswego... They don't ever know whats going on...


----------



## BKFC255

From what I have seen and heard it looks like a dud. They say maybe 3" then rain, they don't know what we will be getting.


----------



## treesnsnow

*First plowable snow in the oswego area*

we had 5"-6" on the ground here just south west of oswego was good to get out there and get the equipment running agian. well we waited long enough and i think it has finally come.


----------



## bigearl

treesnsnow;894611 said:


> we had 5"-6" on the ground here just south west of oswego was good to get out there and get the equipment running agian. well we waited long enough and i think it has finally come.


Where exactly is south west of Oswego?


----------



## treesnsnow

*sw oswego*

We are in the town of Oswego which is just south west of the city of oswego seriously 3 miles down the road towards the city of oswego got about 1-2 inches where we got 5-6 inches


----------



## DareDog

looks like upgraded it...



> *Winter Weather Advisory*
> 
> ACROSS NEW YORK... THE SNOW WILL CHANGE TO RAIN WEDNESDAY
> MORNING AROUND OR JUST AFTER SUNRISE... WITH SOME SLEET OR
> FREEZING RAIN POSSIBLE DURING THE CHANGE-OVER... ESPECIALLY OVER
> HIGHER ELEVATIONS.
> 
> SNOW ACCUMULATIONS FROM THIS STORM WILL RANGE FROM *3 TO 5 INCHES*
> ACROSS MOST OF THE ADVISORY AREA. A LIGHT ACCUMULATION OF ICE IS ALSO
> POSSIBLE


----------



## bigearl

treesnsnow;894944 said:


> We are in the town of Oswego which is just south west of the city of oswego seriously 3 miles down the road towards the city of oswego got about 1-2 inches where we got 5-6 inches


I have relatives in Hanibal and my wife is from Red Creek so I kinda know the area alittle thats why I aske


----------



## DareDog

how do you guys like the snow and sleet??  payup:waving:

looks like north (adirondack, and the Tug) are going to be getting a lot of snow.


----------



## jrjr2u

We got about 5" here


----------



## ondagawood

About 4" inches & some sleet then rain, now no precip. Not to mention my break-down this morning - alternator seized :realmad:
Read my story in the COMMERCIAL SNOW REMOVAL section - title "Break-down story"


----------



## bigearl

We got about 4" here too. Heavy wet sh!t and I too had a small break down just a couple hoses on the plow nothing major though.


----------



## DareDog

For the TugHIll

Feet!! Feet!! 


> OFF LAKE ONTARIO...WIND SWEPT LAKE SNOWS WILL CONTINUE TO
> ORGANIZE FROM WATERTOWN NORTH THROUGH THE THOUSAND ISLANDS REGION
> EARLY THIS MORNING. THE LAKE SNOWS WILL THEN SETTLE SOUTH INTO
> THE WATERTOWN AREA EAST TO THE NORTHERN PORTIONS OF LEWIS
> COUNTY...WHERE IT WILL REMAIN THROUGH THE DAY TODAY. ACCUMULATING
> SNOW IS ALSO EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ACROSS THE TUG HILL AS WELL.
> EXPECT SNOWFALL RATES OF *1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR *IN THE MOST
> INTENSE PORTION OF THIS BAND


----------



## DareDog

i gotta move!!



> . EXPECT SNOWFALL RATES
> OF *1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR *IN THE MOST INTENSE PORTION OF THIS
> BAND...WITH *2 TO 3 INCHES PER HOUR POSSIBLE* AT TIMES ON THE TUG
> HILL PLATEAU


----------



## jrjr2u

You'll get your turn 
ussmileyflag


----------



## bigearl

DareDog;900281 said:


> i gotta move!!


I grew up in Boonville and they are getting pounded. Trust me you dont want to live there. When the lake effect gets going like it is now it is horrible cant see crap. I will have my dad send me some pics so I can post them


----------



## DareDog

yea i know i could prolly do it for 1 winter lol mainly like it for snowmobiling. whens there no snow here about every weekend go up there to sled. amazes me all snow on the houses and camps.

ive been up in redfeild snowmobiling and got caught in the snow....not fun at all when ur 5 miles from the truck and cant see 2 feet in front of you, 
been in barnes corners one time and it snowed 4" in 30 mins! (had to stop at gas station and wait in side)


----------



## jrjr2u

Looks like it will miss me again.... got 4-5" first time and another 1/2" and thats it.


----------



## DareDog

read that reports of 4' of snow on the tug and Boonville got 31".


----------



## DareDog

no this isnt spring???? thats what it looks like outside now


----------



## jrjr2u

The ground is bare here and its raining. About 40 out.


----------



## DareDog

4 days ago it was like spring! now its like middle of the winter!! -6 this morning and only have 2"!


----------



## jrjr2u

DareDog;913512 said:


> 4 days ago it was like spring! now its like middle of the winter!! -6 this morning and only have 2"!


Thats upstate NY for ya!


----------



## bigearl

Still nothing !!!!:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## DareDog

its gotten worse it all melted!! 

those Midwest guys are getting all the snow


----------



## DareDog

this is CNY for you! one day its spring next day 4"!


----------



## Grisi24

Yea right and tomorrow am 4-8 then another 2-4


----------



## jrjr2u

Oh yea here it comes, and the COLD too!!


----------



## ondagawood

Hey, is everyone "busy" & how are all of you doing ? 

Any stories ? ? ?

I'm usually done in 2 hrs., with all my accts.

Let it SNOW........


----------



## DareDog

good here 2nd time out this season,

its COLD! 0F with -22 with wind chill brrrrrrrrrrrrrr..............


----------



## DareDog

Big Earl looks like winter is in oneida now :salute::wavingayup


----------



## bigearl

ondagawood;931371 said:
 

> Hey, is everyone "busy" & how are all of you doing ?
> 
> Any stories ? ? ?
> 
> I'm usually done in 2 hrs., with all my accts.
> 
> Let it SNOW........


My run takes me around 5 hrs



DareDog;941096 said:


> Big Earl looks like winter is in oneida now :salute::wavingayup


Yes the dollar signs have been falling from the sky ! I was out 14 hrs yesterday plowed resi's twice and some commercial's 3 times. Gotta love lake effect nice pushing NIce and fluffy.


----------



## jrjr2u

The news said tonight that we got 50" since Friday afternoon in Wolcott here. Thats the Rochester news, channel 10. They said 34" this noon.... Its close to 50 I think. Ran out of storage in one spot and had a loader remove the snow so I'm set again. They are calling for another foot here in the next 24 hours. Fun fun fun!!


----------



## Grisi24

WOW let me tell you!!! FULTON IS BURIED 50ish inches since Friday.... Holy Crap!! Might sleep tonight


----------



## DareDog

Heatwave!! 4F on sat sunday morring was -11F! now its supose to be in the 30's 
rest of the week


----------



## Grisi24

Got to love it!!


----------



## ondagawood

January thaw coming these next few days..........xysport


----------



## bigearl

I guess 35 is a thaw . even for the fact of global warning


----------



## DareDog

Including the cities of...utica...rome
328 pm est thu jan 28 2010

...lake effect snow advisory remains in effect until 7 pm est
friday...
...wind chill advisory in effect from midnight tonight to 9 am
est friday...

The national weather service in binghamton has issued a wind
chill advisory...which is in effect from midnight tonight to 9 am
est friday. A lake effect snow advisory remains in effect until
7 pm est friday.

Bands of lake effect snow will effect the area tonight through
friday. The bands will tend to shift south tonight... With the
heaviest snow mainly south of the thruway and west of utica later
tonight and friday. Snow accumulations will average 3 to 6 inches
across the southern half of oneida county through friday. Gusty
winds will cause blowing and drifting of snow... And areas of poor
visibility.

The gusty winds will also combine with temperatures falling to the
single digits to produce wind chills as low as 15 below zero late
tonight and friday morning.


----------



## DareDog

-4 this morring with out windchill 


for once happy that didnt snow that much went out to plow BAM Battery is dead in the plow truck :realmad:


----------



## DareDog

-12 Saturday, -10 on Sunday 

:bluebounc


----------



## DareDog

Big Earl looks like winter has finally came to Oneida!! :bluebounc:waving:


----------



## DareDog

this is CNY?? looks like the tug out there


----------



## bigearl

18" of heavy wet snow ! No more for me thanks!


----------



## DareDog

then few hour after its 40f! out lol


----------



## jrjr2u

and raining....


----------



## bigearl

"Jersey snow"


----------



## Scott13136

Was not to bad to clean up as long as it had not been driven on. Just got back last night to get my plowing done.


----------



## jrjr2u

I thought it was terrible! Like little tiny wet marbles.... got stuck twice lol


----------



## Scott13136

getting stuck is art of it isn't it? After the 2nd time I got stuck I chained up. I thought it woudl take all day to clean up, I was out of town durring the storm. Took me less than 4 hrs. Just wish I could make some money while plowing, but I can not commiti long term to anyone.


----------



## DareDog

seen a truck with stump grinder toady wonder who it could be


----------



## bigearl

Spring is offical here friday sat almost 80 and easter sunday 70 beautiful weekend!


----------



## DareDog

no its not little early big earl it was 38F yesterday and raining ice!! 2-4" for way up north. 5-9" for saranac lak by tomorrow night!


----------



## DareDog

28f here in CNY this morring had about 1.5" of snow on mothersday.


----------



## DareDog

who LOVES this rain???


----------



## bigearl

Who is ready for 2010 2011 winter ?


----------



## treesnsnow

i sure am ready for this up coming winter season, cant wait for the white stuff to start falling. even tho the plow still sits in the garage and has not been looked over yet


----------



## DareDog

yea know that rain stopped 2 days straight!........one day had 4" of water in pal! 

we need another good winter like one of 2007!! 3'-4' in a week wesport, not like last yr :crying: where had 3 storms and one was 18" of heavy wet snow  then 2 hours after it stopped it was melting :crying:


----------



## DareDog

its snowing here in the Adirondacks :bluebounc xysport


----------



## SharpBlades

I can't wait... Snow predicted for 31st and 1st... I doubt it will stick though. What is the earliest in the year anyone has had a plowable storm in cny?


----------



## jrjr2u

I've seen it snow a foot for Halloween and not go away all winter....


----------



## South Seneca

I remember that. I think it was '96. It snowed on Halloween just like you said and we had knee deep snow on the ground during deer season here in the Finger Lakes. 

If we get snow like we've had rain, this could be another year like that.


----------



## SharpBlades

its snowing right now


----------



## jrjr2u

Not here!
Send some over this way


----------



## South Seneca

Ya. We had a 5 minute flurry here at 2pm.

LET IT SNOW!


----------



## SharpBlades

had some freezing rain... So I'll probably have to put down some salt in the morning... Let the games begin!


----------



## South Seneca

We have snow covering the grass this morning. It's 31 degrees and the front steps had a good layer of ice on them. 
I'm sure folks will appreciate some salt on that ice.


----------



## DareDog

16F out this morning with a good frost :bluebounc


----------



## SharpBlades

who wants to take a guess of when the first plowable snow will be? I am thinking 12/3


----------



## jrjr2u

First plowable.... I'll say 12-15


----------



## South Seneca

Well I'm going to say before the end of November. (I hope.)

There's nothing like fresh snow for deer hunting, and that starts Saturday.


----------



## DareDog

1" here this morning, now its 21F with wind chill


----------



## South Seneca

I keep hearing people say we are in for a big snow winter for one reason or another. It sure would be nice if we'd get enough snow for this plow to pay for itself.


----------



## SharpBlades

South Seneca;1125256 said:


> I keep hearing people say we are in for a big snow winter for one reason or another. It sure would be nice if we'd get enough snow for this plow to pay for itself.


I hear that... I need to pick up about a dozen more drives... preferably per push accounts payup


----------



## South Seneca

My wife and I were talking about that this morning. We were deciding whether to advertise or just do a ride around and see if we could get some per push jobs lined up.

I'd like to avoid banging through the big snow after the entire storm is already on the ground, if I can. It's more money and less pounding on equipment to make the rounds with a reasonable trigger amount.


----------



## SharpBlades

Well I'm disappointed. all the snow is north of me. Anyone in pulaski want to let me play in the snow?


----------



## DareDog

SharpBlades;1128463 said:


> Well I'm disappointed. all the snow is north of me. Anyone in pulaski want to let me play in the snow?


same here! all hour north, see on web cams that tug hill got 1'+ of snow,


----------



## T.French

*Pulaski*

Pulaski got about 1 1/2" Sandy Creek about 2".Plowed 2 accounts just to see how the truck I set up with speedwing works.


----------



## DareDog

few inches of snow here in the Adirondacks


----------



## South Seneca

Heavy rain about to arrive here in the Finger Lakes region in the next hour. Temperature has dropped from 55 at 6 AM to 44 now at 7:35 AM. Not expecting much snow accumulation.

I don't think I'll put the plow on the truck for what looks to be a dusting to an inch here.


----------



## jrjr2u

Take a ride to Buffalo.... looks like they will get a foot or so there


----------



## SharpBlades

probably going to be real sloppy snow in buffalo if the forecast is right.


----------



## DareDog

heard buffalo got 30" of snow,


----------



## SharpBlades

well this morning I came outside to about 3" of snow in Cicero. I got to push about 10 of my accounts. I'm good for a couple weeks now lol... Probably a few more pushes this week


----------



## South Seneca

We got about 2 1/2" here were I live in Seneca County.

Looks like more coming Sunday and Monday. SharpBlades, looks like you'll be under the lake effect guns up there!


----------



## DareDog

Lake Effect Snow Advisory CNY
Lake Effect Snow Advisory

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BINGHAMTON NY
956 AM EST SUN DEC 5 2010

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW FOR AREAS SOUTHEAST OF LAKE ONTARIO...

NYZ018-036-037-044-045-061000-
/O.CON.KBGM.LE.Y.0012.101205T1800Z-101206T1000Z/
ONONDAGA-MADISON-SOUTHERN ONEIDA-CORTLAND-CHENANGO-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...SYRACUSE...ONEIDA...UTICA...ROME...
CORTLAND...NORWICH
956 AM EST SUN DEC 5 2010

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 1 PM THIS
AFTERNOON TO 5 AM EST MONDAY...

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 1 PM THIS
AFTERNOON TO 5 AM EST MONDAY.

* LOCATIONS: ONONDAGA... MADISON... NORTHERN CORTLAND...
NORTHERN CHENANGO COUNTIES AND SOUTHERN ONEIDA COUNTY
*PRIMARILY FROM VERONA TO WATERVILLE.*

** ACCUMULATIONS: TWO TO THREE INCHES THIS AFTERNOON WITH AN
ADDITIONAL TWO TO FIVE INCHES OVERNIGHT.*

* TIMING: PERSISTENT LAKE EFFECT SNOWS WILL DEVELOP THIS
AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE THROUGH THE OVERNIGHT PERIOD BEFORE
WEAKENING TOWARD DAYBREAK.

* TEMPERATURES: UPPER 20S THIS AFTERNOON THEN DROPPING INTO THE
LOWER 20S OVERNIGHT.

* WINDS: WEST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 25 MPH.

* IMPACTS: ROADS MAY BECOME SNOW COVERED AND SLIPPERY ALONG WITH
POOR VISIBILITIES DUE TO BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW


----------



## jrjr2u

1" - 1 1/2" here, not enough to plow yet......


----------



## South Seneca

We can still see the tips of the grass in our lawn. We don't get much lake effect here.

I went out checking a few driveways that usually drift in. Only plowed one.


----------



## 09Busa

2 inches here, waiting for one more....Love going out at night....


----------



## DareDog

Syracuse got 14" here in Oneida got about 3", first plow of season today!


----------



## SharpBlades

Well I've been out plowing for about 18 hours now. I have done all my drives at least 5 times and have been subbing for a friend of a friend whose truck broke down. within my first 24 hours of plowing ever I am plowing a 15 acre trucking terminal. Definately ready for a break, but from looking at the forecast I think we will end up with another foot to 18" before its over this week. Be careful what you wish for, you just might get it. lol


----------



## DareDog

I love the snow!! should be riding the sleds in about another week and half!


----------



## South Seneca

15 acres! What are you plowing that with?

We only got a few inches on the ground here. Seneca Falls had about a foot Monday after lunch.


----------



## SharpBlades

this is some crazy snow. We are supposedly going to break the record form the blizzard of '66



South Seneca;1142620 said:


> 15 acres! What are you plowing that with?
> 
> We only got a few inches on the ground here. Seneca Falls had about a foot Monday after lunch.


I was plowing it with my 3/4 ton and another guy with his 6 wheel dump and 12 foot plow.


----------



## Chalk

*Will it ever end!*

So far 47 inches since sunday here in Baldwinsville, NY. 4-8 more tonight, slight break and then possibly a couple feet on sunday depending on what station you listen to and then the lake effect will kick back up on monday again!


----------



## South Seneca

The stacks of snow must be huge! The Syracuse news was saying trucking the snow out will be necessary soon, so they can make room for the next batch.

Next week is supposed to be brutal cold too.


----------



## South Seneca

Get some rest this morning. Then it's time to fill up the fuel tank and the thermos and plow til ya can't see straight! The lake effect machine is fired up, and we are down wind!

Forecast for here is 6-12" by Tuesday morning with no let up 'til Thursday.


----------



## South Seneca

Must be everybody's still plowing.

We still have bare ground where I live, but I drove to Syracuse up the Thruway today, and that was clear sailing one minute, and couldn't see squat the next.

Somebody said Wayne county got a foot in places.


----------



## liftedwood85

Albany only got about an 1.5in...... bring that snow this way...


----------



## DareDog

any one have any break down yet? blew 5 fuses this morning and 4wd wont work now.


----------



## South Seneca

We are finally getting a little snow this morning if you can call it that. It's been snowing for a couple hours and we can still see the grass.
I took the plow off and the weight out of the truck. That oughta make it snow!


----------



## jrjr2u

I've plowed every day this week, and several last week..... getting tired of it already


----------



## BMB Plowing

another one from Wolcott here! I've plowed the last 4 days, 8-10 hours a day, which is gonna be a nice paycheck! 

jrjr2u what do you plow around wolcott?


----------



## bigearl

Keep the pennies from heaven coming Thumbs Up


----------



## BMB Plowing

White gold!


----------



## DareDog

bigearl;1158117 said:


> Keep the pennies from heaven coming Thumbs Up


finally some snow for CNY!! Syracuse is up to 71"+ so far this season now tughill not even close to that something wrong there...

Finally some snow for Christmas!!


----------



## 09Busa

Merry Christmas!.......Get ready boys........it's COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!:redbounce


----------



## South Seneca

Merry Christmas from the Finger Lakes. 

Not supposed to get the storm here last I heard.


----------



## jrjr2u

Merry Xmas from my neck of the woods!


----------



## South Seneca

The weather channel now says the expected storm track has shifted closer to the coast bringing blizzard warnings to major cities along the coast. No word yet on exact effect on central NY.


----------



## South Seneca

We may have an inch of snow here from Lake effect. It's 16 degrees and the wind is howling. Still no snow to plow.


----------



## DareDog

55f on Saturday now its 23.5 with 3" of snow and coming down good now :bluebounc


----------



## treesnsnow

we have snow here thats for sure 18" for the city of oswego on tuesday night weds morning and now im going out right now with another 8" on the ground that has fallen since last night hope everyone gets some snow so we all can make some money


----------



## South Seneca

We got a couple inches here Friday morning, and another couple inches last night.

I've plowed a total of a half hour so far this winter. Most of that was just to make sure everything was adjusted properly.


----------



## treesnsnow

*plowing*

We have been out ten times so far and so far. all the custoemrs are happy and only had one major breakdown which was fixed in the same day so therefore no down time that effected my customers. i am hoping for some more snow soon we have had a very slow past two weeks only been out 3 times.


----------



## DareDog

finally winter is here in Oneida!! :bluebounc

plowed at 4am yesterday 5" and went back out at 7:30 last night and they were all filled back in again. 5"+ in few spots.


----------



## BMB Plowing

16 hours in the plow truck yesterday and 10 hours today!
loving it.


----------



## South Seneca

It's great to get out and make a few dollars finally. I picked up one new driveway yesterday and one today. A lot of people just drive through this fluffy snow here.

The forecast calls for some sort of wet precip Tuesday. Then they'll want their driveways plowed.


----------



## South Seneca

We should get enough snow in driveways this time that people won't be able to just drive through it.

I just hope we don't get the wind. With the snow depths I'm reading and hearing, we'll have enough work with out blowing snow and big drifts.

The Weather Channel is going nuts on this one!


----------



## jrjr2u

South Seneca;1222098 said:


> We should get enough snow in driveways this time that people won't be able to just drive through it.
> 
> I just hope we don't get the wind. With the snow depths I'm reading and hearing, we'll have enough work with out blowing snow and big drifts.
> 
> The Weather Channel is going nuts on this one!


I can't believe you guys aren't getting snow..... we have had around 100" so far this winter and this storm should be over a foot again. Oh well, take what you can get I guess. Feel free to come plow my driveway if ya wanna practice! prsport


----------



## South Seneca

It's crazy here. I've been sitting here and watching snow coming all around us. I just got a call last week to plow one of my Amish customers for the first plow of the season. It was packed down pretty hard, and a foot deep in places.
On the level areas here we have about 6 inches on the ground now.


----------



## South Seneca

National Weather Service just posted a "winter storm warning" for us here.

1 to 3" through Tuesday, another 10 to 15" Tuesday night and Wednesday.


----------



## jrjr2u

Oh boy, you're in for it now! Thumbs Up


----------



## South Seneca

Well our 16 to 20 inch storm fizzle to 3 inches. I just can't understand how a forecast can be that far off.


----------



## jrjr2u

We got about 2" and its now sleeting. Far cry from 20" for sure!


----------



## Scott13136

true, expecially the way they raved at how well it was forcasted across the country.


----------



## South Seneca

The forecasters were scrambling to make excuses. 
They don't seem to want to give numbers for the storm expected Saturday, but it doesn't sound big.


----------



## jrjr2u

I watch channel 10 out of Rochester. Happened to catch channel 8 and they were bragging that they were the only weather room that forecasted the storm correctly. I say they just got lucky lol.


----------



## xalexjx

about 6" in the last two hours up here (near lake placid)


----------



## South Seneca

Moderate snow here for a couple hours. Almost 3" of wet snow. 30 degrees.

Lots of car crashes on the scanner.


----------



## jrjr2u

About 3" here too. It was raining/sleeting first though, real nasty out there earlier.


----------



## South Seneca

It sounds like we catch a break in the weather next week. It will be a good time to get my old truck and plow cleaned up and checked over.

I hope it snows a dozen more times before spring.


----------



## South Seneca

Icy roads and blowing snow here, with frequent white outs, caused a ton of crashes on Seneca County roads today.

NWS Sunday forecast calls for a short lull in the action before another storm brings 4 to 6 inches Sunday night.

Then looking for possible freezing rain or mix for Thursday. It's going to be a busy week.


----------



## South Seneca

I'm hearing anywhere from mostly rain up to 9 inches of heavy wet snow for tonight and Friday. One of them is bound to be right.

I know I'm not the only plowing service in Central NY, but this thread is beginning to look that way.


----------



## jrjr2u

South Seneca;1251865 said:


> I know I'm not the only plowing service in Central NY, but this thread is beginning to look that way.


I'm still here! lol (not that I consider myself a service though)
I figure whatever hits the ground is what we will get... the weather guys have had some issues this year!


----------



## mikes-plow

got about 8-10 here in southern madison county, high winds tonight will make it real nice for the weekend. Can't wait to go out in the morning and have it look like i didn't do anything today!


----------



## jrjr2u

We got like 6"-7" here. It was done and cleaned up by 3pm.


----------



## South Seneca

Whew! Spent a bunch of time in the old GMC in the last couple days. I started plowing when we had 3" and by noon I couldn't tell I had ever touched those driveways. I'd say we got 10 to 12 inches depending on how much wind the area was exposed to and how much the snow settled.


----------



## jrjr2u

South Seneca;1254608 said:


> Whew! Spent a bunch of time in the old GMC in the last couple days. I started plowing when we had 3" and by noon I couldn't tell I had ever touched those driveways. I'd say we got 10 to 12 inches depending on how much wind the area was exposed to and how much the snow settled.


Bout time you got yourself something to do!!

payup


----------



## mikes-plow

Rain, rain go away and lets have some snow today!!


----------



## ppandr

Mike--where you at in Madison County. My parents used to have a place in Brookfield on York Road (seasonal). They have since sold and now are outside of Norwich in Preston. Spend alot of summer weekends up that way on the local lakes. We used to go up almost every weekend snowmobiling as a kid. Sometmes there would be a few inches of snow in Sherburne and a foot plus in Brookfield.


----------



## mikes-plow

I live in the town madison in madison county.about 20 mins west of brookfield. The statement about the snow is the truth this small area of madison county, about 30-45 mins in any direction there will not be any snow compared to what we have. Do you come back this way to fish? If so what lakes around here?


----------



## mikes-plow

Did i scare everyone away??


----------



## South Seneca

Forecast calling for rain here this weekend. Our ditches are packed full of snow so we'll have water everywhere if we get much rain.


----------



## mikes-plow

Yup just posted a FLOOD watch for central ny! 1-2 in of rain this weekend they say. That should make a nice mess. Still think we will have 1 or 2 more big snow storms. we haven't had a good march storm in awhile.


----------



## jrjr2u

Oh boy


----------



## mikes-plow

Now a winter storm warning! You gotta love it mid 40's and rain right to the teen's with heavy snow! Going out to put the plow back on. YES!!!


----------



## South Seneca

Weather Bug says 10 to 14 inches for here. 

I gotta put my plow back on and the counter weight in. Then maybe I can catch a nap. It looks like it's going to be a long night.

Be careful out there guys!


----------



## jrjr2u

2-4" today and 3-5" tonight for here.... I don't use weather bug though. Quit that years ago with the virus issues. Guess that is changed but it still uses a lot of resources.....


----------



## South Seneca

I went away from weatherbug back then too. My anti-virus program blocked it then.

I haven't had that problem lately, but it's not as good as it could be.

We have about 4+ inches so far. It's supposed to intensify tonight.


----------



## mikes-plow

Just got back from plowing. About 6-8 in so far not sure how much more we are gonna get. love plowing after a thaw, i have more mud on my truck right now then i do snow! lol just means more work in the spring. Back at in the morning.


----------



## DareDog

man oh man! 2'-3' here! as bad as storm of 93!


----------



## jrjr2u

DareDog;1262571 said:


> man oh man! 2'-3' here! as bad as storm of 93!


Where are you?


----------



## South Seneca

We got 14 or 15 inches here.

The forecast called for rain to change to snow in the middle of the day. The snow started well before sunrise.


----------



## mikes-plow

Having a hard time remembering this much snow in one storm! My poor truck. lol
Easily 2-3 feet here, haven't heard an official measurement yet. Nothing better than plowing the town roads just to get to your customers house. The towns here were having an awful time. Snowplows off the roads everywhere. Gonna have to sleep for about a day to recover from this one!


----------



## jrjr2u

Not a flake here today, not one!


----------



## mikes-plow

More rain is just what we need!! Probably will be flooding everywhere.


----------



## DareDog

im in CNY 30 miles east of Syracuse. same thing here with plows to, 9am and my road was not plowed, had 6" in it, plow got stuck and another one broke down.

now its all melting and flood has started. they called for like foot tops! its very rare to see a 3' storm! had fun 24 hours though got stuck in ditch then woke up 3' and then got stuck again in a driveway.


----------



## mikes-plow

I hear ya, Most of my time on monday was spent shoveling my truck out after getting stuck. Right now i'm glad i live on a hill! Poor people in the low laying areas


----------



## mikes-plow

1-3 in of snow tonight! Maybe i can put the plow back on! lets hope so


----------



## South Seneca

We took the plow off and the counter weight out.

We started getting the fishing boat ready to catch some perch. Heck I might even get the motorcycle out this week!


----------



## mikes-plow

LOL I hear ya,plow still off 'bout time to put it to the back of the garage. Can't wait to put the john boat in the water and catch some bullhead.


----------



## South Seneca

I kinda thought we were done plowing. Now the forecast says 3 to 5" Wednesday. Some TV stations say a little more.


----------



## treesnsnow

we are only looking to get 1-4 up here in oswego county. id have to say i hope we dont get the 4 inches i already have my summer tires and wheels on the trucks. but if we need too the plows are still ready.


----------



## jrjr2u

We are due 2-4 and it should have started already. Wife just got in Rochester and there is nothing there yet either.


----------



## BMB Plowing

here it comes! 4pm now, and we're getting some steady snow.


----------



## mikes-plow

probably 2 in on the ground here, put the plow on this afternoon just in case don't think we are getting much more though.


----------



## bigearl

We got about an inch or so here so I will be scraping lots in the am . Hopefully for the last time.


----------



## South Seneca

I just got in from plowing a few driveways after work. We got about 5 inches here in the higher elevations. I went 5 miles to the north of me and found less than 2 inches there.

It wasn't fun plowing when everything is so muddy.


----------



## jrjr2u

2" here. Plow is off and stored in the garage. It's not coming out for this much


----------



## mikes-plow

got about 3-4 here did a couple lots, left the driveways alone though i've done enough ripping up lawns for one year hehehe


----------



## DareDog

bigearl;1271412 said:


> We got about an inch or so here so I will be scraping lots in the am . Hopefully for the last time.


how did you like that 20"+ storm few weeks ago?  it was like 93 all over again!


----------



## bigearl

DareDog;1271924 said:


> how did you like that 20"+ storm few weeks ago?  it was like 93 all over again!


I didnt like My 6 hr route took me 28 hrs to complete, and I already didnt have any room so all that snow made the lots a little smaller. Good thing is nothing broke so I guess I did pretty well.


----------



## DareDog

bigearl;1272257 said:


> I didnt like My 6 hr route took me 28 hrs to complete, and I already didnt have any room so all that snow made the lots a little smaller. Good thing is nothing broke so I guess I did pretty well.


that was me on Friday :waving: to you in tops parking lot.


----------



## DareDog

Any predictions on winter?? with all this rain we are having..


----------



## South Seneca

An inch of rain = 10 or more inches of snow. Think how that would look with some of the weather we've had.


----------



## treesnsnow

*...*

i heard below average temps and above average snow fall for the upcomingwither i cant wait


----------



## SharpBlades

I'm thinking December 9th will be the first good plowable event in the Syracuse area this year... Lets hear some more predictions.


----------



## DareDog

this was on December 19th 2010


----------



## South Seneca

I already have people stopping by to ask if I'll plow their driveway.

I'm looking forward to snow!


----------



## billyd

It's been one hell of a busy summer landscaping the earth, I'm ready for it to end and for winter to begin.... I read on-line farmer almanac and said northern ny-ish week of Oct. 20 we could see snow... but them whooly bears are saying its gonna be a mild winter.. isn't there a old prediction too with having water in a farmers field.?


----------



## South Seneca

I think we get a not real cold, but very snowy winter. The hot summer has warmed the great lakes up which means lots of "lake effect" snow.

I just hope we aren't sitting in the house 'til January waiting for plowable snow.

It was snowing here last night around 2 AM, it was 39 degrees. Nothing sticking yet.


----------



## billyd

last year we had 140" and 600 hours of pushing snow...kinda hoping for double that this year.. wrote the contracts a bit different this year...a mild temp winter with lots of lake effect up my way would be nice.. i still think the earthquake in japan tilted the earth enough to where syracuse gets the lake effect nowadays...


----------



## duane1982

All my per push stuff got switched to seasonal so I'd be happy if it didn't snow until Christmas...

We are just starting to get equipment ready and wont be 100% prepared for another 3 weeks or so.


----------



## 7_below

Just mailed out contracts last week. It's starting to be about that time again. The first night we get plowable snow will be like the night before christmas.


----------



## treesnsnow

*snow dec 20th*

i am with you duane i am hopeing for first plowable snow late dec and hell it could be gone by mid january. i switched all but two of my accounts to seasonal this year. so therefore no snow means payup in my pocket with less expenses, but at the same time i feel that after looking at a few predictions for this upcoming here for us. i think i might of hurt myself for switching to seasonal accounts. looks like its going to be a snowy winter


----------



## agurdo17

less money in your pocket if it snows......


what about the prices getting driven down if we don't get a lot of snow. All we can hope for is average every year.


----------



## 7_below

agurdo17;1330755 said:


> less money in your pocket if it snows......
> 
> what about the prices getting driven down if we don't get a lot of snow. All we can hope for is average every year.


I'm with you. Average would be nice. I plowed my balls off last year! Descent money with my per plows but lost out on my seasonals. Didn't lose my shirt but plowing for almost free SUCKS!! So this year I made some changes with my seasonal agreements.


----------



## billyd

seen the first flakes of the season this morning.


----------



## grandview

billyd;1331622 said:


> seen the first flakes of the season this morning.


What about the snow though?


----------



## mikes-plow

another nice week of nice weather! getting alot finished up in dirt moving but ready to start moving some snow !


----------



## billyd

Loving this nice weather.. we getting a good jump on a excavation that was planned for spring. I'll be ready to push some snow soon


----------



## DareDog

payed for nice weather yesterday had rain all day. toady we got 1" of snow :bluebounc


----------



## billyd

I went to the excavation site and there was an inch or so there. First this season I had to use a snow brush. Still waiting for some plowable snow in december


----------



## DareDog

Friday it was 24F with windchill today its almost 60 out.


----------



## 7_below

36 and rainy Supposed to get an inch and a half of rain tonight and into tomorow. Then back into the 60's for this Friday. I'm still doing Fall cleanups for the next week so I'm good with that!


----------



## jrjr2u

I got a new (to me) truck this year and still havent gotten the plow frame modded for it yet. Everything else is done though. Still waiting on my welder to come.


----------



## agurdo17

Looking like dec 2 is going to be the start of winter this year.


----------



## DareDog

agurdo17;1355572 said:


> Looking like dec 2 is going to be the start of winter this year.


 nice to see another local cny person. :waving:


----------



## SharpBlades

I sure hope we get a little bit longer before snow... I need to get my diff re-built


----------



## 7_below

I take these forecasts with a grain of salt.
http://www.weatheradvance.com/winter-2011-2012-outlook-2nd-edition


----------



## billyd

agurdo17;1355572 said:


> Looking like dec 2 is going to be the start of winter this year.


Looking like you hit that on the money


----------



## jrjr2u

Got my plow mount modified finally for the new truck so I am good to go.... let it snow!


----------



## South Seneca

Weather man on Syracuse station said maybe Friday and Saturday we'll get snow.

I'm putting Timbrens and front shocks on Monday morning. Then I should be ready.


----------



## jrjr2u

I am going to do shocks too but haven't gotten them yet. Soon though. Mine's getting KYB's all around. What kind are you going with?


----------



## mikes-plow

this weather is still nuts 50 deg today. sounds like it will be the last of the nice weather though. We still have a few jobs we are trying to finish up before we are ready for plow season to start though.


----------



## 7_below

Syracuse reaches #1 for the snowiest City in the US for 2010-2011.

http://goldensnowglobe.com/2010-2011-us-city-snowfall-totals/


----------



## truckitup

I think I will open my pool next week. I live in Rochester NY no snow yet this season. 12-5-2011


----------



## 7_below

Still waiting!


----------



## DareDog

where is Winter??? plowed last yr on December 5th. and today its 35f and raining.


----------



## jrjr2u

Winter has been waiting for me to finish up my truck. It's done today so watch out next week....


----------



## 7_below

Just went through my log book from last year to date. I had already been out 12 times per account. At the same time, the years before that only a few outtings by mid Dec. Not a big deal for me though as I have 90% seasonals. At least I'm getting some time to finish odds and ends before that lake effect picks up.


----------



## agurdo17

7_below;1379280 said:


> Just went through my log book from last year to date. I had already been out 12 times per account. At the same time, the years before that only a few outtings by mid Dec. Not a big deal for me though as I have 90% seasonal. At least I'm getting some time to finish odds and ends before that lake effect picks up.


same for us 10 times last year 1 or 2 the years before.... funny thought. all the new customers expect to get their driveways done for less because its mid December. lol they only remember last year. we will still get our 25-30 events. 40 for commercials.
we are 95 percent seasonal but still would like the extra salting cash........


----------



## SharpBlades

Went out today and threw some salt... I'm loving this nice weather, 100% seasonal here. This year is sure helping to make up for last winter.


----------



## jrjr2u

About 3" here so far today. Lightly snowing still.


----------



## treesnsnow

we got about 1.5 inches and that might be stretching it here in oswego and now the snow has stopped and the sun is out, cant beat this weather. all accounts are on seasonal and on at least 2" tiggers. i have had to throw salt down twice so far for the church i plow, other then that truck is been sitting and waiting.  i am not sure how this year will work out for us plow guys, they say no "real" snow till at least after christmas for the most of us. Knowing our luck it will come in large amounts we all know how fun that is to move around.


----------



## South Seneca

Just enough snow to cover the grass here. All my jobs are per push, with 3" trigger.

I got the Timbrens and new Monroe Reflex shocks on the truck. Just waiting for snow.


----------



## jrjr2u

Well we had a white Christmas here.... just barely. It's all gone now though. Forecasting 3-4" tonight and tomorrow of lake effect. We will see......


----------



## agurdo17

yeah i don't know. there is a awful lot of rain ahead of the snow. will take a long time for the snow to start sticking on the wet roads. Usually what happens is they predict a bunch of storms in a row that end up flopping. Then they predict the next one to not do much and we end up getting a couple more inches than they say. idk about this one though. a lot can happen with it.


----------



## CSLC

SNOW in CNY FINALLY!!!!


----------



## SharpBlades

Got out to push all my accounts  I'm ready for spring now


----------



## South Seneca

Forecast here called for an inch over night and 1 to 3" Wednesday, so I put the plow on. I use a 3" trigger for my Resi jobs. We got flurries. Never covered the ground. Haven't pushed a flake of snow here yet.

I took the plow back off. We'll see what happens Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## jrjr2u

5-6" here and got to try out my new plow truck.... I like! Still gotta get a pic.....


----------



## SharpBlades

I went to my office and there were flurries, next thing I know I look outside and it's coming down good and the street plows were out lol


----------



## DareDog

4" maybe here in Oneida, went out and plowed last night at 8pm first plow of the season, newer plow worked great.


----------



## agurdo17

i am reading some articles. some saying up to 2ft from sunday night into tuesday for buffalo with the lake effect that is going to churn up. lake is wide open and looks like we are finally going to get the perfect lake effect wind. only thing is we dont need a big push like that.


----------



## South Seneca

The TV weather says the lake effect snow could be 2 feet or more north of Syracuse too. Snow piles get big fast when that happens. 
The good thing is with the cold temp, it should be fluffy snow that isn't bad to push, not the heavy wet stuff.
Here in Seneca County we don't expect much, especially in the South end where we are.


----------



## 7_below

Here it comes!!


----------



## jrjr2u

1-3-12 6am
About 2" on the ground and not snowing. I'm going back to bed! lol


----------



## South Seneca

Hasn't even covered the grass here. We don't normally get much lake effect snow anyway. It is down to 10 degrees, with a good North wind blowing.


----------



## DareDog

got 3" here. they called for 9". LE band did not get really organized like they thought it would.


----------



## South Seneca

I've heard 3 different TV weathermen talk about a possible "major" snow and cold event for the second half of next week. It doesn't look like I'll have any snow to push before then.


----------



## agurdo17

only thing i have heard is that cold weather will be here to stay mid January. also that march will be no slouch this year. I dunno. We are actually getting about a half inch right now. Gonna head down to the salt truck in a few min. Was not in the forecast. They have no clue!


----------



## South Seneca

Well here we go again. Forecast calls for 2 to 6 inches depending on the source of the forecast. My resis are all on 3" triggers, so I'll put the plow on and hope for snow!

Salt guys should get lots of action with a quick freeze up.


----------



## SharpBlades

This should be an interesting event... I think that it will end up being a sleet/slush/slop event thats going to freeze into concrete


----------



## 7_below

Syracuse sits at #1 not only in B-ball, but in the golden snowball awards also. I came across this site and thought I'd share. This kind of puts things into perspective. I can't believe we've only had a pathetic 12.9"!! Doesn't bother me though as 85% of my accts are seasonal. We're still in for it I think. Damn, Buffalo with only 5.5"? I feel bad for those starting out with new equipment and per plow contracts.

http://goldensnowball.com/


----------



## agurdo17

im not gonna do anything. if it snows ill put the plows on and load the salter... maybe it will change things up. i am also seasonals but still want it to snow. so bored. we have like 3-4 inches so far


----------



## 7_below

agurdo17;1412199 said:


> im not gonna do anything. if it snows ill put the plows on and load the salter... maybe it will change things up. i am also seasonals but still want it to snow. so bored. we have like 3-4 inches so far


2nd that!! I guess I have no excuse to not finish remodeling the kitchen that I started 2yrs ago. The wife is gunna kill me if I don't!!


----------



## jrjr2u

I'm going back to bed.... wake me up if it really snows.... lol


----------



## jrjr2u

It snowed!! We got about 4" but it drifted nicely.... finally!!
Figures y'all would forget to wake me up.... lol


----------



## treesnsnow

*6" of snow in Oswego*

Well i finally got to plow some snow yesterday and today, my seasonals are all on 3" triggers and my 2 per push acccouts as well, we plowed yesterday 3" of heavy wet slop and then went out early this mornign and finished cleaning everything up and clean up the other 3" that fell since we last plowed. It has def been a slow year but not complaining too much, i still feel we will get our fair share.


----------



## treesnsnow

*Snowing again*

Well its snowing here agian but this time is the nice light fluffy stuff and not that wet slop concrete that fell yesterday, looks like I will be going out agian tomo. hopefully Well hope some of the other guys around me can get the chance to get out agian tomo and have usa make some money and get busy doing what we love.


----------



## agurdo17

should have seen the guys that were behind the eight ball today. they didn't forecast any snow this morning and we got 2" everyone overslept.

lol if ur gonna plow. then plow. get outa bed at 2am everyday and do ur job.


----------



## CSLC

What happens when it doesn't start snowing till 3am


----------



## agurdo17

say what. all the snow had fallen by 2:30.......... what you talking about.


----------



## CSLC

I am just being hypothetical.....stirring the pot


----------



## agurdo17

personaly me i would check the radar and set my alarm for every hour... which sucks. if nothing on radar i would get up at 5 for the day. probably go salt.


----------



## CSLC

Yeah I was salting by 6am


----------



## mikes-plow

what f-ing month is this????? i wake up this morning and go outside to find GREEN grass and birds cherping and mid 30's to low 40's for the week i don't get it!


----------



## jrjr2u

It's almost February..... really hard to believe! This January thaw is rather extensive this year eh?


----------



## mikes-plow

i don't even think the ground has froze yet lol


----------



## treesnsnow

OK so so far this year i have dropped my plow 5 times this year no i am not complaining since the majority of my accounts are seasonal but who here thinks we are in for one hell off a month of february. I have a feeling that winter has it coming for us here in central NY. i have a decent # customers calling me for estimates for tree work already> hell and some of them are asking if theres a chance i could do it now. Crazy thats all i have to say about this weather this year .


----------



## CSLC

I am praying to god for snow....I have the blade about half paid off...I am not concerned about making profit with it this year just want it paid off for next yr. Looks like just salting tonight!


----------



## truckitup

This year is a loss, 18" of snow in Rochester, NY so far this season. We had that in NC last year. I think we will end up the year with 30" that is about 60" below average over 130" last year. I am starting to schedule Spring clean up's next week.


----------



## agurdo17

ayeeeeeeeeee...... 

lol Management company's " Still don't understand how it is cost effective to hire a company to hire plow people, besides that why even have a store manager if they are not capable of managing the store." 

Now Resi Management Company's lol

ANYWHOO

Has anyone heard anything on the possible lake effect Sunday through Tuesday?

Mostly Contracts but would enjoy pushing 5 or 6 inches of snow for once.


----------



## SharpBlades

Your website won't even work on my phone lol


----------



## agurdo17

who had the signed contract for liability issues? if they do i would assume they would have the price set or there would be no repremand for non payers


----------



## South Seneca

On the subject of Weather, we had a heck of a ride home from Rochester Sunday evening on the NYS Thruway. It was snowing so hard we couldn't see the road. One guy had stopped and got out of his SUV. I don't know if he was cleaning snow off his wipers or changing drivers. He must have said his prayers before he got out 'cause we missed him, in near zero visibility.


----------



## jrjr2u

Friday my Dad fell and broke 2 ribs. We didn't find out till Sunday night when they decided he need to get checked out.... near 0 visibility all the way to Newark Hospital and super slick roads.... I know just what you mean!! We still only got about 3-4" total from that storm. Enough to plow, yea, but still not that much.


----------



## mikes-plow

2-3 in of snow yesterday now forcasting mid to high 40's for the next 2 days?????? just don't get it


----------



## South Seneca

I'm going to start getting the Perch fishing boat ready to go. We have no snow to play in. Might as well go fishing. We live between Seneca and Cayuga Lakes, both have great fishing.

The blizzard of '93 was in the middle of March, so it could still happen, but it doesn't look likely from here.


----------



## agurdo17

*Snow....*

snow tonight for utica syracuse.....


----------



## jrjr2u

We got about 8" here today or so..... enough to plow for sure! Yahoo!


----------



## truckitup

4" yesterday and 13" today in Webster, NY. I need sleep


----------



## South Seneca

We got about 3" here. Plowed a few driveways today. It was real fluffy. People didn't care if I plowed driveways or not.


----------



## South Seneca

TV weather forecasters out of Syracuse are calling for some snow to rain and back to snow over the next couple days. It sounds like Friday night and Saturday morning could see plowable snow. Time will tell.


----------



## DareDog

who would have thought march 22nd and planting already!


----------



## South Seneca

We've been hearing several hours at or below twenty degrees in central NY, the orchards are in trouble.


----------



## mikes-plow

19 deg right now probably drop a few more before sun rise. get the long johns back out damn it!


----------



## mikes-plow

DareDog;1470644 said:


> who would have thought march 22nd and planting already!


i know crazy start to the year i have graded and topsoiled a lawn this year already. can't remember ever doing that this early in the year before


----------



## South Seneca

What a blown forecast today is! I checked all the available weather sources and all said heavy wet snow would be from Yates county west. I woke up at 5AM and looked out at 6" to 8" of heavy, wet, sloppy, snow. 
There are trees and wires down all around us. My neighbors huge Box Elder tree came down on her car and her deck. What a mess.
I did get to plow snow, even though I was sure I was done for the season.


----------



## icudoucme

I know I'm not in central NY(little bit south of rochester), but same thing here. Ontario county and yates got it pretty bad. Plowed most the day today. The next week will be cleaning up down limbs!


----------



## South Seneca

It was a busy day. I plowed all morning.

We needed the ground water here. Things were way too dry for this time of year.


----------



## treesnsnow

*well with a el nino winter this year whats your thoughts?????*

well i figured its about time to get this thread moving agian this year and with all the talk about el nino this yr whats everyones thoughts of the up coming winter?? i am thinking we will have a little over average snowfall with temps around normal but who knows, i am only a plow guy :laughing:


----------



## wilsonsground

treesnsnow;1481326 said:


> well i figured its about time to get this thread moving agian this year and with all the talk about el nino this yr whats everyones thoughts of the up coming winter?? i am thinking we will have a little over average snowfall with temps around normal but who knows, i am only a plow guy :laughing:


I'm hoping to be slammed with snow this year


----------



## CSLC

The more snow the better, We are due for a blizzard! Bring it on mother nature!!!!!!!payup


----------



## South Seneca

One thing to look at is how warm the Great Lakes are this year. If we get some good cold air going over that warm water, we're in business.


----------



## CSLC

Thats what I keep hoping for!!! Kick that Lake Effect Machine in full swing!!!


----------



## DieselSlug

I want to actually make money this year!


----------



## CSLC

Who's ready for a heavy winter this year?? I know I am!


----------



## SharpBlades

I'd be happy with average


----------



## MikeLWB

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=4331&topicid=7336&Itemid=179

One thing is for sure, we do not expect a repeat of last winter. I took a look at a lot of the features we take into account for issuing seasonal forecast and told our viewers what is going on in the blog above. The main thing is the blocking pattern we saw two years ago should return giving us a good stretch of winter storm potential. Especially up on NY.


----------



## DieselSlug

Fingers crossed! I am down to 20 hours a week due to school, i need to make some money plowing.


----------



## CSLC

I am ready to make a profit with my new BOSS I purchased last year!!!! DOH!!!!


----------



## South Seneca

It was 44 degrees here when I went out to work Wednesday morning. It won't be long before we are spending half the night in the truck plowing snow. 
It's gotta be better than last year.


----------



## CSLC

I got the blade all ready last weekend. Ordered some new grill lights and strobes. Getting ready to handle the snow machine this year. We are going to get burrried!!!!!!


----------



## wcup102

Every snow model and map I have seen says we can expect a snowy winter on the east coast and below normal temps....hope we have a better winter than last....the cold I can do without LOL


----------



## CSLC

The lake effect will be in full swing this year cause of the hot summer...


----------



## MikeLWB

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=4331&topicid=8360&Itemid=179

Above is my winter outlook for Syracuse. Expecting a very active snow season for all of Central NY. Winter will send us a reminder it is not far away this weekend with temperatures going well below average!

-Meteorologist Mike DeFino


----------



## CSLC

MikeLWB;1495421 said:


> http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=4331&topicid=8360&Itemid=179
> 
> Above is my winter outlook for Syracuse. Expecting a very active snow season for all of Central NY. Winter will send us a reminder it is not far away this weekend with temperatures going well below average!
> 
> -Meteorologist Mike DeFino


payuppayup


----------



## South Seneca

I'd like another season like winter before last. We got 15" here in one blast.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

*Remember what they said this time LAST year?*


----------



## South Seneca

We had 34 degrees just after sunrise this morning, but no frost on the ground yet.


----------



## South Seneca

Forecasters are calling for 26 degrees here tonight. NWS has posted a freeze warning.


----------



## treesnsnow

*snow*

we actually had snow mixed inwith rain for about 2 mins this afternoon here is oswego and they are calling for 31 degrees for the low tonight it is coming


----------



## DieselSlug

Friday we had flurries in Cazenovia! Only for a few minutes though.


----------



## CSLC

Except we will be in lows 60s all week


----------



## DareDog

Who Remembers 93??


----------



## South Seneca

I remember. We had snow drifts 5 feet high in the road we live on. The highway dept. had to bust it open with the old V-plow. Then we got rain and warm temps and flooded everything.


----------



## DieselSlug

DareDog;1501249 said:


> Who Remembers 93??


I was 6 then, dont remember that lol.


----------



## ChrisOrr

*Upcoming Storms*

Just finished the latest long-range forecast. Here are some better dates for snow next month across the Northeast: Nov 14-15, Nov 20-21, Nov 27-29. Coastal areas will likely have the least snow. Nov 3-4 has some potential but there might be enough rain to temper the snow.


----------



## South Seneca

I think it's time to pay attention to this storm. The computer models seem to agree that we will get a storm here in CNY. We should be prepared for the worst case. If we get lucky and don't get it as bad, so be it.


----------



## DareDog

Who is ready for Sandy????


----------



## SharpBlades

Chainsaw is all ready. I doubt I'll need it though


----------



## DieselSlug

Stopped up at the gas station yesturday, attendant said he was swamped with people buying bread fuel and other necessities. I think they are over amping it, but its all for safety. Hope the power isnt out too long if its decided to go, ive got some large projects due in class on Thurday and Friday. The wet and cold weather kills me, broke my pelvis about 3 years ago. I feel better in cold and snow. Very achy.


----------



## SharpBlades

If anyone needs help with trees down let me know. I'm in Cicero. I've got a chainsaw and I ain't afraid to use it 

559- three one 4 one


----------



## South Seneca

Looks like we dodged the bullet. NYC sounds like they got a lot of damage.

I wish we were in the snow side of the storm.


----------



## DieselSlug

Looks like they are forcasting some snow for CNY Friday night! Possible 1-3 but you never know..


----------



## mikes-plow

had about an inch on the hood of truck yesterday morning and about another inch this morning. its not sticking to anythingelse but im pretty sure this marks the start of winter! time to start thinking about getting the plow on the truck to check it out.


----------



## South Seneca

I hear we need to watch for another storm the middle of coming week.


----------



## DieselSlug

We had a dusting at most friday night nothing sat night.


----------



## SharpBlades

I'm seeing forecasts for 2-4" on Saturday. I guess winter just might happen afterall


----------



## DieselSlug

I'm pulling the plow our today to give her a test run. Hopefully something happens.


----------



## South Seneca

It sounds like some of us might plow this weekend.


----------



## mikes-plow

I can still see the grass here.


----------



## mikes-plow

well there is about 2 in here still not enough to plow. I got 2 phone calls already from family though "can you come pull me out of the ditch" never fails! yup it's the first snow


----------



## SharpBlades

I've got about 3/4" accumulated on the pavement here. Might go fling some salt in a little bit. The phones been ringing with people wanting to get on the route


----------



## jrjr2u

Never lost sight of the grass here


----------



## DieselSlug

Well, looks like another lame week forecasted. Maybe a little this Wednesday, but then back to the 40's. Grr.


----------



## South Seneca

The Weather channel says the jet stream is going to stay north of the US Canadian border throughout the forecast period, which sucks for the snowplowing business.


----------



## DareDog

dose not look to good! saying not much for this month :realmad:


----------



## DieselSlug

Awful...I need some extra work badly.


----------



## South Seneca

I am sick of rain and mud!

Forecast is calling for rain changing to a few flurries here for tomorrow, then sun. I did see some snow flakes in the forecast for next weekend. We can hope.


----------



## aloe

*March of 93??*

I'll never forget it...i was a teenager & we lived on the gulf coast of FL. we had 4 feet of water in the living room!! you guys had a massive blizzard!!



DareDog;1501249 said:


> Who Remembers 93??


----------



## CSLC

I think this year is starting to look like last year. Wonder if we will ever get snow like we used to.....


----------



## truckitup

Not looking good for snow this Season. We have only had .08 inches so far this year. It is less then last year. Hard to snow when it is in the 40’s. Look’s like the rest of December will be the same. Might have a early January thaw…LOL.


----------



## DieselSlug

Well the 1-3 inch accumulation of the other day turned into nothing more than a dusting. The local stations have some more events posted Monday and Wednesday of next week. Fingers are crossed big time..


----------



## aloe

supposedly something in the works...12/18-19, and 24-25


----------



## South Seneca

If we get some snow next week, the phones will start ringing. The temps look to make it that heavy wet stuff that cars can't get through, and people hate to shovel.


----------



## aloe

South Seneca;1536839 said:


> If we get some snow next week, the phones will start ringing. The temps look to make it that heavy wet stuff that cars can't get through, and people hate to shovel.


:bluebounc


----------



## CSLC

I have given up on the weather man if I wake up or get a phone call that it is snowing, I will worry about it then. Looks and feels like last winter....


----------



## DieselSlug

Well. Looks as If all the snowy days on the future cast of the local tv station have turned all from snow to rain and possibly sleet. Was too good to be true.


----------



## South Seneca

I was all excited too. Now it's going to stay too warm.


----------



## DieselSlug

Now they are forecasting for next friday as lake effect and possible accumulation.


----------



## mikes-plow

ya it's crazy 40deg here and raining!


----------



## DieselSlug

Looks like a solid block of cooler weather starting friday night continuing through some of the next week. Fingerz crossed.


----------



## mikes-plow

the no snow isn't bothering me that much, i can make more money on a bulldozer than i can in my plow truck. but im sure the sky will open up here pretty quick and everything will be white


----------



## DieselSlug

mikes-plow;1540957 said:


> the no snow isn't bothering me that much, i can make more money on a bulldozer than i can in my plow truck. but im sure the sky will open up here pretty quick and everything will be white


I wish i could say the same, but plowing is like my second job. So its extra income on top of my day job. Plus when it snows i get O/T at my day job for snow removal. payup


----------



## South Seneca

It looks like we may finally get some snow. It sounds like lake effect will be the main story. I'm hoping we get some here too. We don't get much lake effect here.


----------



## South Seneca

The weather Channel is in that pre-orgasm, heavy breathing mode.

Welcome Draco to Central NY. We are so ready for snow.


----------



## DieselSlug

South Seneca;1543320 said:


> The weather Channel is in that pre-orgasm, heavy breathing mode.
> 
> Welcome Draco to Central NY. We are so ready for snow.


^^^^^like.


----------



## jrjr2u

South Seneca;1543320 said:


> The weather Channel is in that pre-orgasm, heavy breathing mode.
> 
> Welcome Draco to Central NY. We are so ready for snow.


^ lol
We might actually get some this time!!


----------



## SharpBlades

They are calling for 4-9" tonight thru tomorrow. we'll see


----------



## mikes-plow

SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## South Seneca

We only got a couple inches here. The wind was terrible.


----------



## treesnsnow

*snow in oswego*

Just got in from doing my route we got 5-6 inches of the white stuff overnight and it was nice to get out there agian and get the first plow of the season out of the way.


----------



## DareDog

Plowed twice so far, 

Seen Big Earls truck pulling in to Rite Aid yesterday afternoon


----------



## South Seneca

Haven't pushed any snow here yet.

NWS says 2-4" for christmas then more serious snow wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## South Seneca

NWS posted a Winter Storm Watch for our area Wednesday afternoon through Thursday afternoon. Some are saying a foot or more of snow.


----------



## SharpBlades

I've had 3 pushes so far. I hope I don't have to push tomorrow... But if I do I'll be wearing my Santa hat


----------



## DareDog

> WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 2 PM WEDNESDAY TO 1 PM EST
> THURSDAY...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BINGHAMTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
> STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 2 PM WEDNESDAY
> TO 1 PM EST THURSDAY.
> 
> * LOCATIONS...FINGER LAKES...ELMIRA AND CORNING AREAS...SYRACUSE...UTICA
> CORTLAND AND ROME AREAS AND THE SOUTHERN TUG HILL PLATEAU.
> 
> * HAZARDS...HEAVY SNOW. SNOWFALL RATES COULD EXCEED 2 INCHES PER
> HOUR.
> 
> ** ACCUMULATIONS...10 TO 16 INCHES OF SNOW*.
> 
> * TIMING...SNOW WILL BEGIN LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON AND LAST
> THROUGH WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND TAPER DOWN THURSDAY. THE HEAVIEST
> SNOW WILL OCCUR BETWEEN 9 PM WEDNESDAY AND 1 AM THURSDAY WHERE
> * SNOWFALL INTENSITIES COULD EXCEED 2 INCHES PER HOUR.*
> 
> * TEMPERATURES...IN THE UPPER 20S.
> 
> * WINDS...NORTHEAST 5 TO 15 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH.
> 
> * IMPACTS...EXTREMELY DIFFICULT TRAVEL EXPECTED WEDNESDAY EVENING
> INTO THURSDAY MORNING FROM RAPIDLY ACCUMULATING SNOWS...VERY
> POOR VISIBILITIES AND SOME BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.


Bring it on!


----------



## DareDog




----------



## agurdo17

Better spend tomorrow getting ur ducks in a row? Plow fluid wrenches jumper cables tow straps coffee. We get 14 we won't want it to snow for a while


----------



## DieselSlug

It seems as if they changed the model just a little bit due to dry wind packing up behind the storm. It still shows a good 8 inches though. Im running around today trying to get a new monster alternator and wiper blades while at my normal day job to be ready for tomorrow morning.


----------



## South Seneca

We are in that 14 to 18 range. It's been a while since we've seen snow like that. Add the wind into that and we have a tough night ahead.

Be safe out there tonight.


----------



## SharpBlades

Hot home and plugged the powerstroke in and it kept popping the gfi circuit. So it's down at the shop inside melting all over. 

We already have 3" in Cicero so I guess I'll be going out at 2. Now if I could only fall asleep.


----------



## agurdo17

5 in clinton ny. Zip 13323. Starting now!


----------



## SharpBlades

Ugh.. About 16" of powdery packing snow. Just got done an hour ago. Nap time


----------



## mikes-plow

all i can say is i'm tired. all ready running out of places to put snow on alot of my drives. we get another hit like this one we're gonna have to get the backhoe out to push back


----------



## South Seneca

13-14" here. I'm a little surprised at how heavy it is to push. 

Now we look to see who's right with Saturday's accumulations.


----------



## agurdo17

yeah i ran 9pm to 2pm. subbing for that long sucks. they start calling to tell u to go back and start places u just finished an hour ago.. lol uh i cant make money plowing 1 parking lot lol.


----------



## DieselSlug

I only have 10 customers as this is more of a second job for me, but i started at 2 am and got to my day job by 5:30 am. Went back out around dinner and did some damage control. Made some money for sure! Be nice for a 3'' snow this weekend!


----------



## agurdo17

threee inch drops r perfect. 8+ inches is only good for beating trucks plows and bodies.


----------



## bigearl

DareDog;1545647 said:


> Plowed twice so far,
> 
> Seen Big Earls truck pulling in to Rite Aid yesterday afternoon


It seems like I am always there.


----------



## SharpBlades

I posted in the networking but I figure I might as well put it up here. I have a customer that I plow their parking lot in Cicero but they need someone to do their house driveway in Jamesville. It's only about 3 minutes off the 481 Jamesville exit off Hamilton pkwy if anyone's interested send me a pm


----------



## mikes-plow

well i guess winter is over, calling for mid 40's by the end of week. it was fun while it lasted


----------



## South Seneca

I hope old man winter is resting up for a big blast, not taking the rest of the winter off like last year.


----------



## DieselSlug

South Seneca;1559039 said:


> I hope old man winter is resting up for a big blast, not taking the rest of the winter off like last year.


Im ok with it for the moment. Going o get some work done on my truck this week. As long as it doesnt rain ill be happy.


----------



## mikes-plow

they are saying rain this weekend. going to make a nice mess of everything. ya the break is nice to get some things done to my truck as well. stuff that should of been done in the fall


----------



## SharpBlades

Id be perfectly happy to take the rest of the winter off, but I doubt it will happen. At the very least the snow banks will shrink down a little bit. I was already running out of room.


----------



## South Seneca

It would be nice to melt down the snow piles around the Resi driveways here too.


----------



## Spool it up

heavy lake effect up there fellas ? push it just 300 clix sse .


----------



## DieselSlug

Contemplating on putting the plow on tonight. Not quite sure what to think about this storm. Forecasted 4-8.


----------



## SharpBlades

I mounted all my plows today. Better safe than sorry. I'm not looking forward to going out if we have to, the ground is soft again... More lawn damage almost guaranteed


----------



## xgiovannix12

I mounted mine this morning after being snowed on heavy. No accumulation tho.
Funny how its teasing me by snowing on and off... They said 2 inches tonight and 2 inches tomorrow. I doubt it.

Edit: its snowing again LOL


----------



## truckitup

You never know with lake Effect, It could snow a foot and a mile down the road snow nothing. They are calling for 2-4 here tonight.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Forecast got changed for me less then 1 inch .  I might as well disconnect the blade to make it snow.


----------



## DieselSlug

If i dont put the plow on it will raise the chance for an event. If i put it on we will get a dusting. Always happens that way. I think im going to chance it. Luckily i leave the lawn work to the home owner but will fix f they hire me too.


----------



## South Seneca

No snow here. I took the plow off before the warm spell. I'm not putting it back on til I see snow.


----------



## SharpBlades

I don't know about anyone else, but these last couple days have been my favorite type of event, 2-3" and done falling by 2 am... my accounts have been right on the fringe of the bands... Yesterday I only had to do half of them. 

I have a feeling that this afternoon won't be fun if the band shifts south, I'm right between the 6-12" and 12-24" border.

any reports from the guys in fulton oswego or pulaski areas?


----------



## jrjr2u

No snow here yet either. Plow is still off the truck!


----------



## DieselSlug

This has been useless for us southern CNY-ers. We got maybe 2''. Which is not enough to trigger my jobs. I need at least 3-4 minimum. Hopefully tonight (said forecaster 3-6 inches), fingers are crossed.


----------



## xgiovannix12

we got 4 inches last night but the wind did the plowing for my 2 accounts... SO I did my own driveway and yard.

At least my plow got wet


----------



## treesnsnow

*oswego has 8 inches*

well i just came back from plowing my route and there as about 8 inches on the ground thats snow fall from last night at 5pm till today at 12pm but the snow is still falling hopefully we get another5 or so and i can go back out tonight


----------



## blueline38

*CNY weather*

Greetings from pulaski!


----------



## blueline38

Plowing a spot for my brother. I didn't know he was recording!


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nice strobes.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

This weather is hit or miss lately, I plowed the last two nights in a row but it was in Dewitt , first night 2" if we're lucky and last night maybe an " just to have the other" fall after I was done with the first so I plowed from 2am to 6 am.

But the worst part is I'm coming from Mexico with a lot of snow to plow nothing lol

My commute is rather hellish driving out of 2" an hour snow fall,

I had a trooper sitting at a light so I put my x90 in 4 wd thinking the roads would be bad, I spun a little to get moving and there were no cars behind me and as I'm leaving town I see lights that appear to be gaining on me, which led me to believe the cop was trying to catch up.

The roads were horrendous like I thought so I kept them in the distance,then I figured it had to be him trying to close in on me so I just did 55 knowing a 2 wd Tahoe wasn't gonna keep up.

I was right I got to the next light and just drove with my daytime running lights and left him.

Then I got on 81 and had to play the follow the plow game,they plow in tandem, usually I can get by them well they are onto me and when I got between them the front guy had both wings down no way getting by that , so here I am eating snow at 35 mph and at first the plows were sways apart but the one was now riding my ass. Which didn't bother me any

Then we pull up behind two big rigs doing 25 I'm like wtf, I was gonna get off at central square and let them get farther ahead.

So I make a break for the off ramp and zoom by, as I'm cruising up the off ramp I said screw it and did a quick stop crossed over and went full bore down the on ramp coming out even with the big rigs but I was in 6" of unbroken snow so I imagine it was a big blurrrrrr

I pulled it off and made it in 49 minutes instead of the usual 45 lmao I love that little car in the snow , I should just make a plow for that it goes thru anything and my quad is almost as big as it,

But she does suck down fuel in 4x4 mode 20 bucks a trip lol

Oh to top off the night , when I get there I have to wait for the service truck because my loader had a flat, the older I get the less fun it becomes

On top of all that I had to do mine and my neighbors, I plow more snow with my quad than I do with a loader lmfao


----------



## South Seneca

TV forecast from Syracuse said might be "several inches of snow" early Monday morning. 

NWS looks more wet than white.


----------



## xgiovannix12

If no snow monday Im pulling the plow off my truck


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Oh no you don't believe the tv weatherman do you ?


----------



## xgiovannix12

at this point NO lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO

It's the only job you can do wrong and yet make a hundred grand a year, you only need to say stratosphere and some other hard words and your golden.

I wish I went to career day after all as a kid lol


----------



## South Seneca

We got less than an inch of snow today. I took my plow off. We'll see if that makes it snow.


----------



## DieselSlug

South Seneca;1579387 said:


> We got less than an inch of snow today. I took my plow off. We'll see if that makes it snow.


About the same here havent had mine on for almost a month!


----------



## xgiovannix12

South Seneca;1579387 said:


> We got less than an inch of snow today. I took my plow off. We'll see if that makes it snow.


about 2 inches here . I might pull mine tomorrow.


----------



## mikes-plow

havent had my plow on since the end of december and i think it will stay off for at least another week. imight get bored and have to plow my own though.


----------



## DieselSlug

Looks like more heavy snows for the east side of the lake. Sadly doesn't look like its going to drop anywhere near below Syracuse for us southerners. Still haven't plowed a thing since the end of December..


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Seeing my lawn is green lmao and they say I live in the lake effect band area my ass,

I doubt Syracuse will get any


----------



## SharpBlades

Well I'm right on the edge between 7-12" and 3-7". I'm guessing 2" lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO

I'm on call so I guess they are gonna get it


----------



## South Seneca

Well January sucked for plowing. We don't get lake effect here. I hope old man winter gets his act together for February and March.


----------



## DieselSlug

So far we have got about 3 inches and its still hot or miss squalls.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

I never got called in until 630 am but I was already plowing the foot that fell at my house,

I'm retiring from commercial plowing at the end of the season, I've worked to long for myself so now I can't work for anyone else lol


----------



## SharpBlades

We got about 2.5-3" here in Cicero. Some places were drifted in a bit. I'm kind of annoyed that my one per push acct is a 4" trigger... So I haven't been able to plow them yet this year


----------



## IPLOWSNO

I just got told I was working tonight at 130 scraping pavement sucks


----------



## mikes-plow

got about 4in here, got to knock the rust off the cutting edge on the plow!!! lets hope feb. is gonna be a better month for plowing than jan!


----------



## jrjr2u

About 4" here as well
I was gonna change my cutting edge last year, but didn't have to
Then I was gonna change it this year but decided to wait and see
Still waiting lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Cicero is getting slammed right now , high winds pushing me across 81 but Atleast there wasn't any plows in my way

I got about 5 " in Dewitt but its slippery and my loader wasn't warmed up wtf

All these non plow days and you'd think they'd fix my wipers lmao no lights on tonight either I guess

Have fun while it last


----------



## mikes-plow

got about 2-3 more last night hey jrjr a new plow will have a new cutting edge haha


----------



## IPLOWSNO

I got there at 1:20 and left at 6am 

That loader is useless in that slippery crap, squeegeed like a sheet of ice 

The guy who covered for me couldn't plow to save his life, Atleast my snow captain realizes she needs me , she came over and told me she was sorry for the late text an I'm her number one man lol

Oh well till the next squall lol


----------



## DieselSlug

Checking out weather.com; looking a tad bit promising for some plowable events Friday into Saturday! Ready to get back into the swing of things! CNY is bordering 3-6 & 6-9 inches.


----------



## South Seneca

Gas up the truck and put the plow back on. Old man winter is waking up from his nap.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Don't get your hopes up lol


----------



## DareDog

well i was going to post that is has been no snowy winter since i left plow on the truck since December have not taken it off ha 


there saying 100% its going to snow, now how much??? 9 news says 4-8 with mostly 4", heavy snow from 5pm to 2am weather channel says 1'+ for cny. who knows!


----------



## mikes-plow

i know all the local weather men here say different amounts. all i know is the plow is on, truck is gased up, air in the tires and coffee pot ready to go!! Bring on the snow, i just hope it is enough to plow


----------



## DieselSlug

Every time i look at the local cast' they keep decreasing the total amount. I heard a few inches later this afternoon, then a few more tonight. But i have seen on weather.com where they think we will still be in the 1 foot range. Wont know till i look out my window at 2am.


----------



## South Seneca

I'd say we got about 6 to 8" around here. The wind blew that fluffy snow around quite a bit last night.


----------



## DieselSlug

We were about the same. Need some more of those events.


----------



## mikes-plow

ya we got about 6in here, 40's and rain monday then mid to upper 30's rest of week. got a funny feeling winter is about over, maybe 1 more good snow event left i hope.


----------



## xgiovannix12

they say we are getting 4 inches monday ... only time will tell.


----------



## South Seneca

We are expecting freezing rain early, over to just rain here Monday.


----------



## scapeshapers

I just joined this site, cool to know that there are other people from CNY on here, that's always good to know!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Of course there is we're a snowy state lol


----------



## scapeshapers

Sweeet. We got snow coming this week. I wish i lived in oswego lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO

We just got hit big flakes, I was in manlius and it was rain and as I got to the square it went to snow,

Slippery too getting ready to go plow now lol

I'm in Mexico right off the lake, if you want snow Fulton gets hit harder than Oswego , but everyone's poor so they shovel lol


----------



## scapeshapers

hahaha thats funny. yea i hear that fulton isnt the most wethliest place in the world, but yea they do get hit hard dont they


----------



## DieselSlug

I would love a good 4 inches here!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

No I'm ready for spring this is a disappointing season,

I'm ready to ride my bike and quad already lol


----------



## DieselSlug

IPLOWSNO;1602046 said:


> No I'm ready for spring this is a disappointing season,
> 
> I'm ready to ride my bike and quad already lol


Not quite yet lol. My new engine isnt in my car yet.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

What do you have?


----------



## DareDog

scapeshapers;1601786 said:


> I just joined this site, cool to know that there are other people from CNY on here, that's always good to know!


where in CNY are you?


----------



## DieselSlug

IPLOWSNO;1602116 said:


> What do you have?


89 mustang. There is a thread here with build pics. Swapping a 302 for a 351w.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

I had an 87 iroc , I hated those little bastids on the boulevard lol

I always told them to throw a fridge in back then talk , but I always had room for the girls to ride lol


----------



## DieselSlug

IPLOWSNO;1603604 said:


> I had an 87 iroc , I hated those little bastids on the boulevard lol
> 
> I always told them to throw a fridge in back then talk , but I always had room for the girls to ride lol


LOL! They are pretty mean cars right outta' the box. Their light weight helps immensely, almost like a Ford Escort on steroids. The thing is gonna scream with the 351w, hoping for low 12's in the quarter. The car has not suspension mods and is on street tires, so it will most likely be a smoke show until i can fund traction aids.

Not going to lie, i hated the car when i got it, thought it was ugly. But i went so far to look at it and got a sick deal i couldn't pass it up. Got to driving it, man they are so much fun! Its grown on me.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

My buddy has them , dam cool rumble from the little bastid, my sister had a new escort and that what they remindede of

But yea fast and grin factor is huge


----------



## scapeshapers

DareDog;1603319 said:


> where in CNY are you?


Im from cazenovia. Plow in caz, manlius, and chittenango area


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Oh he's in a different tax bracket than us common folk lmao


----------



## scapeshapers

Trust me im no richhy. 24 yrs old second year in business. Mom is a nurse and pops is a dairy farmer. Im out theree working for it believe me haha


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Haha just bustin your balls we always ride our bikes out there, and I usually work on the riches mansions lol but I know it's a rural area too lmao


----------



## DieselSlug

Wellll........ This winter is suckin'.... I sent out invoices yesterday for Jan and Feb since i only plowed once in Jan! Most were for about $50...... Pitiful....

This is my only benefit from winter, at this rate i could live without it and drive my Mustang and Wrangler all year!! I could almost go topless in the Wrangler at 55 degrees this Sunday!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Yup I want it done I'm sick of it already,I just sold my bike and now I'm looking for its replacement


----------



## DareDog

That is why you got to go seasonal payup


----------



## scapeshapers

yea im definatly going to start doing seasonal for most of my driveways, what is a acceptitable bid for a mid size driveway in CNY? This is my second year in Biz and my first year plowing. so im not sure on bidding and contracts.


----------



## DieselSlug

scapeshapers;1616639 said:


> yea im definatly going to start doing seasonal for most of my driveways, what is a acceptitable bid for a mid size driveway in CNY? This is my second year in Biz and my first year plowing. so im not sure on bidding and contracts.


My first and only seasonal current is at $600. Drive is paved, straight up a little hill and a small turn around.


----------



## scapeshapers

That sounds reasonable


----------



## South Seneca

Sounds like we might get some snow in CNY Monday evening.


----------



## DieselSlug

Have to admit. Im not looking forward to it. After this season im ready for summer.


----------



## SharpBlades

I hope we don't have to plow... I'm in Geneva for my NCMA certifications. I really don't want to have to drive home to plow snow that will melt in a matter of a few hours


----------



## DieselSlug

That would hurt profit for sure!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Nope I'm ready for it to be done, last time I plowed sealed it for me,

Literally an inch of snow, get it done and another inch fell and it just stayed like that,

Salt would of melted it all , I'd rather wait till its done and clean it up,

Besides I bought a new bike ordered up some parts and want to get on some miles


----------



## scapeshapers

Im ready to mow some lawns and spread some mulch!!! And rake some sticks of course


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Nope I'm ready for it to be done, last time I plowed sealed it for me,

Literally an inch of snow, get it done and another inch fell and it just stayed like that,

Salt would of melted it all , I'd rather wait till its done and clean it up,

Besides I bought a new bike ordered up some parts and want to get on some miles


----------



## xgiovannix12

8 to 12 forecasted for my area


----------



## DareDog

4-6 for here but i think were going to get maybe 4",


----------



## DareDog

What did every one get??? 


4-6" here heavy wet stuff,

fun ride to school this am, watched a trooper pull out on to route 20 then stop and get out in middle of road to direct traffic, then car coming down 20 could not stop and slid in to the troopers car....they closed part of it tin to moville watched a plow truck go up it. not sure if there was an accident?


----------



## scapeshapers

Cazenovia got 2-4 wet heavy transmission problem causing snow lol


----------



## xgiovannix12

8 to 10 here Was not that wet so it was a good thing. I just got in from a 26 hour route.


Im ready for a nap.


----------



## scapeshapers

I bet!! Haha


----------



## DareDog




----------



## xgiovannix12

Drifts drifts and DRIFTS I need to go out again.


----------



## scapeshapers

Get it bo!!!!


----------



## South Seneca

DareDog, what's up with the truck headlights when the plow is on? It must be a ***** to see when the plow is raised.


----------



## xgiovannix12

I dont think he flipped the switch.


----------



## DareDog

Bought the truck never knew it had day time running lights, hydro valve plate wore a hole in to a wire and fuses blew all the time, moved it little bit fixed fire and now there on all the time. plow lights are wired to separate switch.


----------



## DareDog

Who is sick of this rain now???? or flooding. :yow!:


----------



## South Seneca

The last couple days made me feel like summer is about shot. Soon it will be time to start looking over the truck and plow to get ready for snow. Hope we have some snow this year.


----------



## DieselSlug

I'm just starting to get my act together on my rig. Going to get some rims tonight then shopping for new winter rubber. I thinking about splurging and buy wings for my puny 7.5' MM1. 

Going to look for some type of paint to plaster what is left of my truck frame/body. 

If we don't get a good season this year i think i'm done. Just not worth my time anymore. Customers are wanting their drives plowed less and less. Before id plow at 3'', now its 4''.


----------



## CSLC

All I have to say is I better be living out of my truck this year!!!!!!


----------



## DieselSlug

This winter is my deciding factor. Hope its a money maker!


----------



## xgiovannix12

CSLC;1647063 said:


> All I have to say is I better be living out of my truck this year!!!!!!


Lol same here payup


----------



## South Seneca

If all this rain is any indication, we should have a busy snow plowing season. I sure how it works that way.


----------



## DieselSlug

Getting close to completing work on the plow!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Nope I'm done cuts too much into my sled addiction. Told them too pound salt lol

I can get my fill of plowing just doing my driveway!!!!


----------



## SharpBlades

I'm going to bet 12/21 as the first 3"+ event this year (Onondaga county)... Who wants to play this game again?


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Haha the way it's been year after year I'd say Christmas eve


----------



## South Seneca

Hmmm. I think we get snow a lot later in the South end of Seneca County than you will there. I think January 4th for us.


----------



## Snoviper

SharpBlades;1661546 said:


> I'm going to bet 12/21 as the first 3"+ event this year (Onondaga county)... Who wants to play this game again?


 I predict 12/10/13, I am hoping for some early snow this year


----------



## tripjjj

Anybody know an honest truck mechanic ?


----------



## Blizzard1980

ME


----------



## Blizzard1980

Just might be too far out for you


----------



## tripjjj

Yeah a little to far
Was told today I need three thousand dollars worth of parts for the front end of my 2008 ford f250 xlt. Went in for an alignment. Front tires were wearing unevenly


----------



## xgiovannix12

cant do the work your self?


----------



## tripjjj

I do as much as I can myself but I'm not good at diagnose the problem.


----------



## DieselSlug

I'm almost ready to go. Dropped the truck off last week for a frame patch. I need a good season! 
I'd say first 3-4" event 12/19/2013. Random guesstimate.


----------



## DieselSlug

tripjjj;1663108 said:


> I do as much as I can myself but I'm not good at diagnose the problem.


Wow, and I thought IFS was more costly.
What did they say it needs?
Jack it up a corner at a time and check for play. Up and down along with side to side. Could be bearings, ball joints or tie rods.


----------



## tripjjj

Took truck to get a second opinion today. Just a guy that has has his own shop. He said everything previous mechanic was going to replace was fine. He put new shocks and steering stabilizer truck rides like the day I got it.


----------



## xgiovannix12

tripjjj;1664553 said:


> Took truck to get a second opinion today. Just a guy that has has his own shop. He said everything previous mechanic was going to replace was fine. He put new shocks and steering stabilizer truck rides like the day I got it.


Nice now thats a real mechanic


----------



## DieselSlug

Maybe a slim possibility for this weekend. I see lots of little snow flakes on the news but little on how much.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DieselSlug

Plow is on!


----------



## SharpBlades

plows are all ready, snow has been falling, I'm excited.... and probably wont be able to sleep... If I can get thru this storm with no real problems I'll be golden Thumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12

Mines still disconnected we got about an inch and it stopped.


----------



## DieselSlug

I'm located in the 8-10, so far its snowed a dusting but is still snowing hard and blustery.


----------



## xgiovannix12

it started again here. basically a white out.


----------



## South Seneca

We got about 1/2" here in the South end of Seneca County. I didn't put the plow on.


----------



## DieselSlug

We got about 2-3 inches total this am


----------



## South Seneca

It sounds like we might get a chance to push some snow Tuesday night and Wednesday. I'll put the plow on Tuesday and see what happens.


----------



## DieselSlug

I went out early AM Monday morning. That was my kind of snow. Lighter, easy to push and over my trigger. If we could keep getting snows like that i would be very happy.

I can say i am not looking forward to whats coming, if it was all snow it would be a different story. Heavy wet snow is real hard on the equipment and makes rough stone driveways much tougher to plow. Fingers crossed most of it stays snow in my local area.


----------



## DieselSlug

Got a lot of rain last night. Wonder if tonight will be profitable?


----------



## South Seneca

Never got to 3" here.


----------



## tbi

3 pushes here so far. A nice start this season.


----------



## DareDog

First push of season this AM. we let alone get snow on Christmas but we get it on thanksgiving.


----------



## xgiovannix12

lol daredog My 1st push was last night . Just got in not to long ago.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

I've ridden sleds on turkey day, it just hasn't happened in a couple years lmfao ,

Somehow I miss plowing!! It's the working at nights and on call that sucked lol


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DieselSlug

I plowed for the second time mid morning turkey day after the heavy lake effect hit. Picked up another driveway right next to a current job. Season is going ok so far!


----------



## DareDog

YNN winter outlook says this is starting off just like winter of 1959-1960. warm/wet October then a cold November. they said its going to be a December and January average cold and snow fall then February above average snow fall.


----------



## South Seneca

I'd sure rather have snow than all this mud.


----------



## Snoviper

South Seneca;1674898 said:


> I'd sure rather have snow than all this mud.


Me too, hoping for some big snow soon. This is my first season with the plow so I am pretty excited.


----------



## South Seneca

I'm getting tired of all the hype about every weather system that comes our way.

We got a dusting of snow last night, no ice. Deer season is done now, I need some snow to plow.


----------



## Snoviper

South Seneca;1678957 said:


> I'm getting tired of all the hype about every weather system that comes our way.
> 
> We got a dusting of snow last night, no ice. Deer season is done now, I need some snow to plow.


Seems like all the weather events are missing us so far. Maybe some lake effect will kick in.


----------



## CSLC

Suppose to get lake effect mid week in CNY


----------



## South Seneca

We don't get more than the occasional dusting from lake effect in this area. Weather channel says another system coming together for snow Saturday.


----------



## CSLC

Yeah I saw that this morning. Not to happy about the lake effect situation. I did see on Accuweather they are saying 4-8 from storm this weekend.


----------



## CSLC

Lake effect snow watch in effect for CNY 3" tonight 4" tom


----------



## SharpBlades

doesn't it figure.... the day I had been planning on driving down to cabelas its going to snow... I wish my buddy was free yesterday. Oh well, I guess that's how it goes. I'll probably wake up tomorrow with only a dusting

I know its not weather related, but how many of you guys have been contacted by that "plowz app" guy?


----------



## DieselSlug

SharpBlades;1680837 said:


> doesn't it figure.... the day I had been planning on driving down to cabelas its going to snow... I wish my buddy was free yesterday. Oh well, I guess that's how it goes. I'll probably wake up tomorrow with only a dusting
> 
> I know its not weather related, but how many of you guys have been contacted by that "plowz app" guy?


I haven't. Hopefully I didn't jinx myself.


----------



## South Seneca

Well, I've heard everything from 2" to 12" of snow this weekend. One of them is bound to be right.


----------



## DieselSlug

South Seneca;1683704 said:


> Well, I've heard everything from 2" to 12" of snow this weekend. One of them is bound to be right.


I know. I heard first 6-10, then 5-8, then 3-5, then 1-3!


----------



## DareDog

6-10 i heard also WSYR says 5-10. who knows.


----------



## xgiovannix12

12 to 16 here Ill be heading out soon Its going to be a long night.


----------



## DieselSlug

I'm heading out early am. Cleaned a few openings and one drive for a party this afternoon.


----------



## DareDog

Who cant sleep when it snows?? my dad was like i wont be able to sleep tonight :laughing:


----------



## DieselSlug

I will sleep great till 1 am!


----------



## xgiovannix12

DareDog;1684867 said:


> Who cant sleep when it snows?? my dad was like i wont be able to sleep tonight :laughing:


from the looks of it I wont be sleeping. Apparently Im wide awake atm.


----------



## SharpBlades

It's going to be a long day tomorrow if this wind keeps up. I've got 2' drifts in my driveway and we've only gotten about 2" in Cicero.


----------



## DareDog

8-14" was what they were calling for we got 5"


----------



## xgiovannix12

13 inches here... Just got in.


----------



## SharpBlades

We ended up with about 6". Had some crazy drifts on a couple of my more open accounts. Definitely made me glad to have a v-blade


----------



## tbi

5 pushes in the last 6 days. It's starting out to be a good season.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Plowed with my quad yesterday only 6" went to bed woke up to 10" of heavy dense slippery drifted 3' in spots snow,

I'm ready for spring it's too much too early meaning this winters gonna suck.

As usual the old. Lady I plow for left her car right in the middle of the dam driveway even though I cleaned all around it, but this time the snow drifted in under it lol

I wonder if she moves it tomorrow !!


----------



## DieselSlug

Made my rounds this morning with an average of 6 heavy inches. Just got home from a movie and we have a good 3 inches of fluff. Alarm is set for a few hours of sleep.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

So it's knee deep up here , if this keeps up winters gonna suck lmao

I made the mistake of driving thru the field I plowed a road out the other day thinking it would only be 10" haha double that measurement


----------



## DieselSlug

Well.. .this.....sucks....


----------



## xgiovannix12

the rain??? it sure does.


----------



## DieselSlug

xgiovannix12;1692822 said:


> the rain??? it sure does.


Yes sir. I feel like spring is starting.


----------



## xgiovannix12

yep every thing is all muddy. I cleaned the truck and plow and the truck is worse then before I cleaned it.


----------



## DieselSlug

I was working on a job yesterday. Had to go down a dirt road. My truck is plastered. 

I also have to leave my plow on the lawn at my apartment. Now there is a mud bog right in front of it.


----------



## Snoviper

*Merry White Christmas!*


Merry Christmas!


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DieselSlug

DareDog;1703878 said:


>


I'm out right now getting ready for this. Have a worn through angle ram. Need to get some hydraulic fittings to make it work.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Just got in from checking all the fluids and the plow on my rig. Happy Plowing every 1 and be safe out there.

Make that money !


----------



## CSLC

Be safe boys, bring coats and bibs tonight will be cold and this is when **** breaks. Just spent the afternoon making sure blade and truck were all set. Bring on the white gold!!!


----------



## xgiovannix12

CSLC;1704174 said:


> Be safe boys, bring coats and bibs tonight will be cold and this is when **** breaks. Just spent the afternoon making sure blade and truck were all set. Bring on the white gold!!!


last storm I lost all power to my stobes and plow... I had a loose ground at the battery


----------



## Frosty41

looks like they're calling for 8-12'' around Albany, supposed to be cold as hell though! stay warm


----------



## 2ExploreSnow

For those around the Great Lakes ==> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/buf/gfemaps/StormTotalSnow.shtml

Some areas within the bands are expected to get over 30" of snow the next day or so. Down in the Catskills, we are unfortunately getting some rain/likely ice/hopefully snow then turn to sub-zero temps on Tues.


----------



## DareDog

Lets See!!


----------



## DieselSlug

I am ready to go for tomorrow. Hopes its a good one!


----------



## Snoviper

*How accurate will they be*

Hopefully the totals for tomorrow will be on the higher side, looking to get some calls $$$ Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowHill11

I'd love to get 3 plowings in with this storm and get some more phone calls! What time are you guys planning to be ready to start? 3 am? Be sure to post some totals, I'm over in the Alfred-Hornell area (a little west of Bath). Hoping we get that 9-14" !


----------



## DareDog

well 9 news increased it!


----------



## SnowHill11

lets hope it comes through, I'm getting tired of storms being over-hyped, but I'd love to make the money on a nice 10+ incher!


----------



## South Seneca

4" so far here in the South end of Seneca County.


----------



## SnowHill11

Had about 3" when I started this morning around 5:30, probably 4"-5" now and snowing steady again. I have to say though, unless we get a ton of snow today this storm was way over hyped totals wise here, we were supposed to be in the 10-14" and 7"-9" of that was supposed to come last night.....


----------



## DareDog

10"-14" we got 6"!


----------



## seville009

Should have close to 11" in Pompey once this current snow stops in a few hours


----------



## alcoman50

7 to 8 in in extreme southern Oswego Co.


----------



## xgiovannix12

about 10 inches today another 3 fell and still coming... hmm


----------



## DareDog

well it started to pick up got another 6" , up to 12" now and its still coming down!


----------



## SnowHill11

Totaled out at about 8" here in Alfred (Allegany County), def. not the 12+ that was predicted but a solid storm none-the-less. I'd go for 3-4 more of those this season!


----------



## Snoviper

*9" near B'Ville*

We had about 9 to 10" total here near Baldwinsville.


----------



## alcoman50

calling for 12+ by daylight. Gonna be a long night... Oswego Co


----------



## DieselSlug

Just replaced some fuel return lines on the truck. Ready for what's to come. I see 6-12". Hope its not awful heavy.


----------



## xgiovannix12

7 to 14 here ... But its so warm out.


----------



## South Seneca

This might be like the blizzard of 93 if it turns out like I'm hearing. !4" of snow with wind will make quite a mess. Should be some big drifts.


----------



## DieselSlug

They are making it sound like the blowing and drifting will be the worst part of the storm.


----------



## South Seneca

It could well be the visibility will make it tough to get out and plow with the storm. We are out in the sticks here and wind can be a big factor with way less snow than this storm is calling for.

I don't want to wait and let the wet snow freeze up before I plow.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Warm all day , but maybe called in tonight I had my bike started but too much crap on the Road I'm sick of winter!


----------



## DareDog

got 12"+ here Wow what a mess! 38F rain in the AM then turned to snow, heavy wet snow. then at one driveway got there at the right time guy had his Blower out and he got almost to end of his driveway on one pass and got it stuck. pulled him out.


----------



## xgiovannix12

we got a bunch of drifts. thats about it lol


----------



## DieselSlug

Was a heavy wet push last night. This am was very drifty and easier to push. Been getting calls in for some one time deals, going to leave the day job early to satisfy them and check my route again for drifts. I'd say we got just over 1 foot total.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

We got about a foot, just woke up, the lots were a mess when we got there, day crew sucks IMO, doesn't look like they do anything!!

Real heavy and could stop the loader but I'm smarter than the tool I'm using! When it got colder it got better, had the lots clean 9:30 so the rest of the night was just doing circles .


----------



## alcoman50

Hit my route 2x between 3p and 10p Wednesday night and again this AM. This morning was definitely easier on the plow than the 3pm push. (and less muddy) Spent the whole day cleaning switches in the yard. Thank goodness for backpack leaf blowers and for the 140PSI main reservoir hose with a gate valve on it. Made life much easier. 27 switches cleaned. Just in time for rain and 40+ tomorrow.


----------



## CSLC

Anyone know of a good transmission shop in the Syracuse or surrounding area? I lost my reverse. I had a couple of recommendations all ready but would like to know what you guys think also.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Can't think of the name but my buddy worked for the guy, does good work!! Starts with a h though hypertech maybe?south bay road in north syracuse by the school it's a yellow building.


----------



## DieselSlug

CSLC;1785297 said:


> Anyone know of a good transmission shop in the Syracuse or surrounding area? I lost my reverse. I had a couple of recommendations all ready but would like to know what you guys think also.


I had a friend rebuild mine a few years ago, but he has since moved south. Not sure of anyone else here.


----------



## South Seneca

It sounds like we'll get some sleet and freezing rain this afternoon in CNY. At least it'll give commercial lot guys some work spreading salt. 
I hope we get some plowable snow soon.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Hytech transmission over by cns middle school Thompson and Taft road


----------



## South Seneca

Freezing rain in Seneca County most of the day. Lots of crashes on the roads.


----------



## South Seneca

Anybody in CNY know how to do a snow dance? I have cabin fever. I've been out with the Town plow a few times. Only plowed one trip for my driveway jobs.


----------



## DieselSlug

Ive used the snow blower once so far.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Bad year to be plowing !!!


----------



## 1982atm

I have 15 trucks with plows and salters ready to travel from Indianapolis Indiana to anywhere there is snow to push. its a 12 hour drive so I'd like to at least get 12 hours or more of pushing...we are fully insured commercial and general liability We have been plowing 5 years or more. Call me at 3173407078 we will bring all the trucks or just some


----------



## South Seneca

Welcome to central NY. Not long ago we were all bored out of our minds. Now we get a snow event every few days. I'm in the South end of Seneca county. NWS map says about 10" here. It's going to be a busy 24 hrs or so.
Be safe out there.

Capt. Jim


----------



## cdmckane

I just banged in on my full time job. We're looking at 8" by morning then another 3-5" by noon. Should be fun times.


----------



## South Seneca

Merry Christmas from Seneca County, NY. I watched a weather briefing from NWS Binghamton, NY this morning. He showed weather models going into the first week in January 2016 with below normal temps and a continued moisture flow from El' neneo. He said that could mean cold air and significant snow for the first week in January.

I guess that means I should finally cover up my fishing boat and get the plow moved to it's winter spot where it's easy to get to if it actually does snow this winter.


----------



## South Seneca

Here is the link to the NWS discussion.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1035431629852814


----------



## seville009

Got my windows and back door open......walking around outside in a short sleeve shirt. Considered running the mower around a bit just to say that I mowed on 12/24


----------



## South Seneca

My wife keeps saying the lawn could use mowing here and there. I may just do that so I can smell fresh mowed grass before winter wins out.


----------



## precisioncare

Anyone have early maps for mon-tues?


----------



## FredG

South Seneca;2080525 said:


> Merry Christmas from Seneca County, NY. I watched a weather briefing from NWS Binghamton, NY this morning. He showed weather models going into the first week in January 2016 with below normal temps and a continued moisture flow from El' neneo. He said that could mean cold air and significant snow for the first week in January.
> 
> I guess that means I should finally cover up my fishing boat and get the plow moved to it's winter spot where it's easy to get to if it actually does snow this winter.


When you say South Seneca County Is that the area where they call the schools South Seneca? Just finished a job at the schools.


----------



## South Seneca

Yes it is FredG. That's where I came up with the name "South Seneca."


----------



## FredG

South Seneca;2082399 said:


> Yes it is FredG. That's where I came up with the name "South Seneca."


Your not far from me, I'm in Geneva, I have my excavator over there at one of the schools need to pick up Monday or Tuesday. Your GMC is a twin to mine.

We going to have to worry about this freezing rain Monday morning, I'm still on the fence?


----------



## South Seneca

My old 01 GMC is a rusty old working beast. It's not pretty but it still gets the job done. It seems like there is always another project going on at South Seneca. I went to High school there and I can't hardly find my way around there any more.

I don't salt. I just plow driveways, so the ice isn't going to send me much work. NWS put out a briefing on facebook talking about snow, sleet, and ice, Monday evening into Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## South Seneca

The NWS put out a winter storm watch for our area. Possible 6 to 12 inches of heavy wet snow followed by 1/4" of ice. I haven't plowed a flake of snow yet this winter. It'll be nice to get some snow. I wish it wasn't going to be the heavy wet snow. We're real close to the snow and mixed precip line. We'll see how that plays out.


----------



## FredG

South Seneca;2117674 said:


> The NWS put out a winter storm watch for our area. Possible 6 to 12 inches of heavy wet snow followed by 1/4" of ice. I haven't plowed a flake of snow yet this winter. It'll be nice to get some snow. I wish it wasn't going to be the heavy wet snow. We're real close to the snow and mixed precip line. We'll see how that plays out.


I plowed my seasonal, Per trip accounts, 0.


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## South Seneca

We got a good dose of freezing rain here but no snow to push from the driveways. Precip is just now changing to snow. We'll see if we get 3" so I can plow.


----------



## xgiovannix12

woke up to rain this morning all the snow is gone lol


----------



## South Seneca

More rain Wednesday and Thursday. This winter sucks.


----------



## seville009

Saw two motorcycles on the road yesterday and today......


----------



## xgiovannix12

spring is here boys put the plows away. (2 weeks later) 5 ft blizzard


----------



## South Seneca

I pulled all my marker stakes Wednesday. The plow is off the truck and the Ballast is sitting on a pallet in the driveway. Now maybe snow coming. 

I plow on a three inch trigger. I still think the ground is too warm to hold snow for long. I think I'll wait and put the plow on if we really do get snow.


----------



## FredG

Over here in Geneva were gearing up for excavation and land clearing. With the ground temps I don't see much accumulation for us. No plows no ballast on any trucks.

Stranger things have happened, but hope winter has passed us up this season. Next season we will fatten are pockets once again.Thumbs Up


----------



## seville009

Got about 5" in Pompey (about 1,000 ft elevation). Was only expecting a dusting. Blowing pretty good now. Plows are all out; building up on the pavement pretty quick even tho we've had alot of warm weather


----------



## xgiovannix12

had 4 inches this morning and all blew away lol


----------

